# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Τρόποι προσέγγισης σε μια κοπέλα

## WhyAlwaysMe?

Πείτε παρακαλώ τρόπους με τους οποίους μπορώ να προσεγγίσω μια κοπέλα που θα μου αρέσει.Τι να της πω κλπ.

----------


## arntaben

Οτι και εαν τις πεις ( εκτος απο προστυχα λογια) εαν ειναι σωστη κοπελα θα καταλαβει ...και τι ενοω με το θα καταλαβει μου εχει τυχει να ερθει ατομο και ν μου προσπαθει να μου μιλησει να πει εστω μια λεξη και να μην μπορει ν ιδρωνει κλπ ...ποτε δεν αππεριψα τετοια ατομακαι στο λεω σαν γυναικα τα συμπερασματα δικα σου οτι και να πεις θα σε καταλαβει αααα και μην αυτο ανχωνεσε ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο αλλα οσο σκεφτεσε τι θα πω τι κανω κλπ δεν νομιζω ν βοηθαει και πολυ

----------


## λολα

Αν καταφερεις να την κανεις να γελαει τοτε εισαι σιγουρα ενα βημα πιο κοντα στο να την προσεγγισεις!

----------


## elis

Ειμαι ο τυποσ που δεν μπορει να μιλησει στισ κοπελεσ παντα παω στισ κουκλαρεσ κ λεω ενα καρο βλακειεσ στην καλυτερη σε πληροφορω ολεσ ηταν ευγενικεσ η χυλοπιτα ετσουζε μονο κατα τα αλλα ηταν ολεσ ευγενικεσ κ σ μιλαω για μοντελα ολεσ θα ναι καμια πενηνταρια μοντελα

----------


## elis

Συμπερασμα οτι κ να πεισ εκεινη θα καταλαβει κ κατσε χτυπησου εσυ στα γυμναστηρια κι οταν σ λεω κουκλαρεσ ενοοω μοντελα δηλαδη τουλαχιστον απο τισ πενηντα καμια δεκαρια τισ ξερεισ ενα ειναι σιγουρο οτι κ να πεισ εκεινη θα καταλαβει με εγγυηση χρυση κ δεκα υπογραφεσ απο κατω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αν καταφερεις να την κανεις να γελαει τοτε εισαι σιγουρα ενα βημα πιο κοντα στο να την προσεγγισεις!


Ακόμα και να έχει ωραία εμφάνιση?

----------


## elis

Θα στο πω απλα εγω ειμαι καθυστερημενοσ κ με δεχονται εσυ που χεισ ολα τα καλα σε δεχονται η οχι εγω ξερω την απαντηση

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θα στο πω απλα εγω ειμαι καθυστερημενοσ κ με δεχονται εσυ που χεισ ολα τα καλα σε δεχονται η οχι εγω ξερω την απαντηση


Για πες την.....

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Αν καταφερεις να την κανεις να γελαει τοτε εισαι σιγουρα ενα βημα πιο κοντα στο να την προσεγγισεις!


Πάρα πολύ σωστά. Έτσι είναι.

----------


## Gallowdance

Όταν λες ωραία, για να καταλάβω, στείλε μια φώτο αν θες!!

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Αν καταφερεις να την κανεις να γελαει τοτε εισαι σιγουρα ενα βημα πιο κοντα στο να την προσεγγισεις!





> Ακόμα και να έχει ωραία εμφάνιση?


Ναι, ακόμα και αν έχει ωραία εμφάνιση.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Πείτε παρακαλώ τρόπους με τους οποίους μπορώ να προσεγγίσω μια κοπέλα που θα μου αρέσει.Τι να της πω κλπ.


Ακόμα και στο chat;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ακόμα και στο chat;


Οπουδήποτε....
Πάνω από όλα θα πρέπει να είμαι ωραίος για να προσεγγίσω ωραία,ε?

----------


## Gallowdance

να είσαι ευγενικός, με καλούς τρόπους, να δείχνεις ενδιαφέρον, να έχεις χιούμορ, να μιλάς για μουσική!! Έχω ασχοληθεί με μουσικό forum, πιάνει!!

----------


## λολα

δεν παιζει κανεναν ρολο η εξωτερικη εμφανιση οταν δειξεις εναν ομορφο χαρακτηρα! οσο για το γυμναστηριο κατανταει κουραστικο να βλεπουμε παντου φουσκωτες ντουλαπες!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> δεν παιζει κανεναν ρολο η εξωτερικη εμφανισει οταν δειξεις εναν ομορφο χαρακτηρα! οσο για το γυμναστηριο κατανταει κουραστικο να βλεπουμε παντου φουσκωτες ντουλαπες!


Ναι γιατί όπως έχω χιλιογράψει εδώ μέσα,ζητώ και μια ωραία εμφάνιση.Και νομίζω πως μια κοπέλα ωραίας(άνω του μετρίου) εμφάνισης,γίνεται να έχει και καλό χαρακτήρα.
Δεν νομίζω όλες οι όμορφες να είναι σκύλες.

----------


## Gallowdance

Μια χαρά είναι οι όμορφες, εσύ νομίζεις ότι θα ασχοληθούν μονο με την εμφάνισή σου. Τι στο διάβολο με αγνόησες; :p

----------


## λολα

σιγουρα δεν μπορεις να βαζεις ταμπελες με βαση την εμφανιση! αλλα γιατι καιγεσαι τοσο πολυ να εχει ωραια εμφανιση?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> σιγουρα δεν μπορεις να βαζεις ταμπελες με βαση την εμφανιση! αλλα γιατι καιγεσαι τοσο πολυ να εχει ωραια εμφανιση?


Θέλω να βλέπω κάτι ωραίο όχι μόνο εσωτερικά,αλλά και εξωτερικά ρε παιδί μου.....

----------


## λολα

δλδ λες οτι αν ειναι εσωτερικα τελεια κ εξωτερικα οχι τοσο δεν αξιζει! με αυτο το σκεπτικο δν πας πουθενα φιλε μου!

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Οπουδήποτε....
> Πάνω από όλα θα πρέπει να είμαι ωραίος για να προσεγγίσω ωραία,ε?


Όχι, δε χρειάζεται να είσαι. Μπορείς να κάνεις κοπέλα να γελάσει; Αν ναι, τότε έχεις πιθανότητες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> δλδ λες οτι αν ειναι εσωτερικα τελεια κ εξωτερικα οχι τοσο δεν αξιζει! με αυτο το σκεπτικο δν πας πουθενα φιλε μου!


Κάποιοι όμως,θέλετε σώνει και καλά να μην πάω με κάτι ωραίο.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Οπουδήποτε....


Πάμε λίγο στο κομμάτι chat. Καταρχάς, μιλάς με κοπέλες σε chat;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πάμε λίγο στο κομμάτι chat. Καταρχάς, μιλάς με κοπέλες σε chat;


Νo my dear friend.....
Δεν έχω και fb γιατί ΠΟΤΕ δεν μου άρεσε......

----------


## λολα

ναι λες και σε ξερουμε προσωπικα και εχουμε κατι εναντιον σου! το σκεπτικο σου ειναι αυτο που βρισκω λαθος! αλλα καταρχας τι ακριβως ψαχνεις? μια κοπελα για σχεση η μια ξεπετα να το πω ετσι?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Νo my dear friend.....
> Δεν έχω και fb γιατί ΠΟΤΕ δεν μου άρεσε......


Ούτε κι εμένα μ'άρεσε το fb. Μπορείς και εκτός fb όπως έχω κάνει εγώ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ναι λες και σε ξερουμε προσωπικα και εχουμε κατι εναντιον σου! το σκεπτικο σου ειναι αυτο που βρισκω λαθος! αλλα καταρχας τι ακριβως ψαχνεις? μια κοπελα για σχεση η μια ξεπετα να το πω ετσι?


Μια κοπέλα ωραία εσωτερικά αλλά και εξωτερικά.....Όχι μέτρια,αλλά ούτε και top model.
Οπότε όχι ξεπέτα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οκ. Θα το έκανες όμως;


Fb?
Όχι,το θεωρώ εθισμό και κόλλημα.
Και το έχω συνειδητοποιήσει από γνωστούς....
Οπότε ας αφήσουμε το chat......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μια χαρά είναι οι όμορφες, εσύ νομίζεις ότι θα ασχοληθούν μονο με την εμφάνισή σου. Τι στο διάβολο με αγνόησες; :p


Εσύ έχεις πμ,ακόμη να το δεις? :Ρ

----------


## λολα

> Μια κοπέλα ωραία εσωτερικά αλλά και εξωτερικά.....Όχι μέτρια,αλλά ούτε και top model.
> Οπότε όχι ξεπέτα.


κατα την γνωμη μου δεν πρεπει ν κολλας τοσο στην εξωτερικη εμφανιση.. δεν ειναι απιθανο να βρεις μια ομορφη κοπελα αλλα για να την κρατησεις πρεπει να σε νοιαζει περισσοτερο ο χαρακτηρας της παρα η εμφανιση της! αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Fb?
> Όχι,το θεωρώ εθισμό και κόλλημα.
> Και το έχω συνειδητοποιήσει από γνωστούς....
> Οπότε ας αφήσουμε το chat......


Όχι, όχι στο fb. Θα έμπαινες σε chat γενικά; Δε χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να είναι το chat στο fb ή να έχεις fb γενικά.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> κατα την γνωμη μου δεν πρεπει ν κολλας τοσο στην εξωτερικη εμφανιση.. δεν ειναι απιθανο να βρεις μια ομορφη κοπελα αλλα για να την κρατησεις πρεπει να σε νοιαζει περισσοτερο ο χαρακτηρας της παρα η εμφανιση της! αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου


Μα δεν διαφωνώ αγαπητή μου,ούτε θέλω να τσακωθούμε.
Απλά λέω ότι πέρα από τον χαρακτήρα και το μυαλό,θέλω και μια προσεγμένη ωραία εμφάνιση.Δεν νομίζω να είμαι παράλογος ή υπερβολικός.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Όχι, όχι στο fb. Θα έμπαινες σε chat γενικά; Δε χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να είναι το chat στο fb ή να έχεις fb γενικά.


Θες την αλήθεια?
Δεν ξέρω.....

----------


## λολα

δεν το βρισκω παραλογο διοτι η εμφανιση ειναι αυτη που κανει την πρωτη εντυπωση! αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να αποκλειεις πιθανοτητες με καποια αλλη κοπελα επειδη δεν ειναι τοσο ομορφη οσο θα ηθελες! να κοιτας λιγο πιο σε βαθος αν θελεις κατι σοβαρο!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μια χαρά είναι οι όμορφες, εσύ νομίζεις ότι θα ασχοληθούν μονο με την εμφάνισή σου. Τι στο διάβολο με αγνόησες; :p


Δεν σε αγνόησα!
Η ερώτηση στο τελευταίο πμ,πήγαινε για αυτές που σου έδειξα!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> δεν το βρισκω παραλογο διοτι η εμφανιση ειναι αυτη που κανει την πρωτη εντυπωση! αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να αποκλειεις πιθανοτητες με καποια αλλη κοπελα επειδη δεν ειναι τοσο ομορφη οσο θα ηθελες! να κοιτας λιγο πιο σε βαθος αν θελεις κατι σοβαρο!


Εγώ κάτι άλλο θέλω να σε ρωτήσω:Έχεις δει ποτέ σου ζευγάρια,διαφορετικά σε εμφάνιση?
Ή όλα είναι ο παίδαρος με την ωραία,οι μέτριοι μεταξύ τους και πάει λέγοντας?

----------


## λολα

> Εγώ κάτι άλλο θέλω να σε ρωτήσω:Έχεις δει ποτέ σου ζευγάρια,διαφορετικά σε εμφάνιση?
> Ή όλα είναι ο παίδαρος με την ωραία,οι μέτριοι μεταξύ τους και πάει λέγοντας?


φυσικα κ εχω δει ζευγαρια διαφορετικα σε εμφανιση! και τις περισσοτερες φορες συμβαινει η γυναικα να ειναι πολυ ομορφη κ ο αντρας οχι τοσο! κ αυτο γιατι θεωρω πως οι γυναικες δινουν λιγοτερη σημασια στην εξωτερικη εμφανιση! φυσικα κ οταν δουμε εναν ωραιο αντρα θα το σχολιασουμε, αλλα αν ειναι να ανοιγει το στομα του και να πεταει βατραχια, θα προσπερασουμε!

----------


## Gallowdance

> φυσικα κ εχω δει ζευγαρια διαφορετικα σε εμφανιση! και τις περισσοτερες φορες συμβαινει η γυναικα να ειναι πολυ ομορφη κ ο αντρας οχι τοσο! κ αυτο γιατι θεωρω πως οι γυναικες δινουν λιγοτερη σημασια στην εξωτερικη εμφανιση! φυσικα κ οταν δουμε εναν ωραιο αντρα θα το σχολιασουμε, αλλα αν ειναι να ανοιγει το στομα του και να πεταει βατραχια, θα προσπερασουμε!


Εμένα δε με ενδιαφέρουν οι κώλοι και τα μπράτσα, υπάρχει κάποιος με όμορφο εσωτερικό κόσμο;;Κατά προτίμηση λίγο τρελούτσικος!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> φυσικα κ εχω δει ζευγαρια διαφορετικα σε εμφανιση! και τις περισσοτερες φορες συμβαινει η γυναικα να ειναι πολυ ομορφη κ ο αντρας οχι τοσο! κ αυτο γιατι θεωρω πως οι γυναικες δινουν λιγοτερη σημασια στην εξωτερικη εμφανιση! φυσικα κ οταν δουμε εναν ωραιο αντρα θα το σχολιασουμε, αλλα αν ειναι να ανοιγει το στομα του και να πεταει βατραχια, θα προσπερασουμε!


Να φανταστώ δεν είναι ελάχιστα αυτά τα ζευγάρια......

----------


## λολα

> Να φανταστώ δεν είναι ελάχιστα αυτά τα ζευγάρια......


υπαρχουν πολλοι διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι και ο καθενας ζηταει κατι διαφορετικο απο τ αντιθετο φυλο! μπορεις ν προσεγγισεις οποια κοπελα σου κανει κλικ αλλα για να την κρατησεις πρεπει να υπαρχει και χημεια να ταιριαζεται!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> υπαρχουν πολλοι διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι και ο καθενας ζηταει κατι διαφορετικο απο τ αντιθετο φυλο! μπορεις ν προσεγγισεις οποια κοπελα σου κανει κλικ αλλα για να την κρατησεις πρεπει να υπαρχει και χημεια να ταιριαζεται!


Σωστό και αυτό.
Απλά εννοούσα ότι θα είναι παραπάνω από όσα φαντάζομαι και όχι 1 στα 10.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εμένα δε με ενδιαφέρουν οι κώλοι και τα μπράτσα, υπάρχει κάποιος με όμορφο εσωτερικό κόσμο;;Κατά προτίμηση λίγο τρελούτσικος!!


Αν ήσουν όμως μια ωραία κοπέλα?
Και για το τελευταίο πμ πριν,το ανέφερα αυτό που σου είπα όχι για σύγκριση,αλλά για το τι ισχύει από κοντά! :Ρ

----------


## Gallowdance

> Αν ήσουν όμως μια ωραία κοπέλα?
> Και για το τελευταίο πμ πριν,το ανέφερα αυτό που σου είπα όχι για σύγκριση,αλλά για το τι ισχύει από κοντά! :Ρ


Αν ήμουν ωραία, θα ήθελα να είσαι ευγενικός, να έχεις χιούμορ και να ακούς rock κατά προτίμηση. Μια ζαβομάρα κι εσύ το κόβω την έχεις, άρα μας κάνεις !! :p

Ναι ρε, σου απαντάω και εδώ και εκεί, μπερδεύτηκα!! :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αν ήμουν ωραία, θα ήθελα να είσαι ευγενικός, να έχεις χιούμορ και να ακούς rock κατά προτίμηση. Μια ζαβομάρα κι εσύ το κόβω την έχεις, άρα μας κάνεις !! :p
> 
> Ναι ρε, σου απαντάω και εδώ και εκεί, μπερδεύτηκα!! :p


Εγώ ακούω από όλα,αλλά θέλω συνδυασμό εσωτερικής-εξωτερικής εμφάνισης.

----------


## Gallowdance

Επίσης, είμαι η περίπτωση που ως τώρα πρόσεχε αυτούς τους τύπους, πως είναι εκείνη εκεί που μας περιέγραψες, στο αρσενικό του φαντάσου το τώρα!! :p Μακριά μαλλιά, αναρχοκομμουνιστικές τάσεις, ασ' τα να πάνε φίλε!!

----------


## Gallowdance

> Εγώ ακούω από όλα,αλλά θέλω συνδυασμό εσωτερικής-εξωτερικής εμφάνισης.


Ψάχνεις το ιδανικό, υπάρχει εκεί έξω, αλλά θέλεις κι εσύ λίγο δουλίτσα...να δουλέψεις την εμφάνιση, να δουλέψεις και τον χαρακτήρα όμως! Κυρίως εστίασε στους τρόπους, το χιούμορ, κόβονται οι γυναίκες για κάτι τέτοια!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ψάχνεις το ιδανικό, υπάρχει εκεί έξω, αλλά θέλεις κι εσύ λίγο δουλίτσα...να δουλέψεις την εμφάνιση, να δουλέψεις και τον χαρακτήρα όμως! Κυρίως εστίασε στους τρόπους, το χιούμορ, κόβονται οι γυναίκες για κάτι τέτοια!!


Την εμφάνιση δουλεύω πιο πολύ από όλα.
Αφού αυτή είναι η αρχή και το ήμισυ του παντός και τα καθορίζει όλα για την επαφή με το άλλο φύλο.

----------


## Gallowdance

Θα με τρελάνεις!! Μάθετε μπαλίτσα, ρε!! :P

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θα με τρελάνεις!! Μάθετε μπαλίτσα, ρε!! :P


????????????????

----------


## Gallowdance

Τον τρόπο θα τον βρείς εσύ εν τελει, σου λέμε απλά να είναι λίγο...ιπποτικός!! :p Αρέσει στις γυναίκες να νιώθουν σίγουρες, ασφαλείς, να γελάνε...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τον τρόπο θα τον βρείς εσύ εν τελει, σου λέμε απλά να είναι λίγο...ιπποτικός!! :p Αρέσει στις γυναίκες να νιώθουν σίγουρες, ασφαλείς, να γελάνε...


Παραπάνω από τα μπράτσα και τους κοιλιακούς?
Για τις ωραίες λέω....

----------


## Gallowdance

> Παραπάνω από τα μπράτσα και τους κοιλιακούς?
> Για τις ωραίες λέω....


Πιστεύω πως ναι (εξαρτάται και σε τι περίπτωση θα πέσεις)...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πιστεύω πως ναι (εξαρτάται και σε τι περίπτωση θα πέσεις)...


Αλλά αν λέτε ότι υπάρχουν διαφορετικά ζευγάρια,τότε ίσως να μην μετράνε τόσο αυτά.
Εσύ για τι περίπτωση λες?

----------


## Gallowdance

Για περίπτωση ωραίας βλαμμένης!! :p

Τα προσέχουν όλα οι γυναίκες, αλλά αν δουν ότι δεν έχεις κάποιο ενδιαφέρον σαν άτομο, γρήγορα ξενερώνουν...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Για περίπτωση ωραίας βλαμμένης!! :p
> 
> Τα προσέχουν όλα οι γυναίκες, αλλά αν δουν ότι δεν έχεις κάποιο ενδιαφέρον σαν άτομο, γρήγορα ξενερώνουν...


Αλλά σίγουρα θα υπάρχει και ωραία έξυπνη!

----------


## Gallowdance

> Αλλά σίγουρα θα υπάρχει και ωραία έξυπνη!


Πάρα πολλές και δεν καυχιούνται, προσωπικά ξέρω κάποιες και τις θαυμάζω!Και δεν είναι αυτό που έχεις στο μυαλό σου, ποτέ δεν ήταν γιατί δεν είχαν κόμπλεξ, ούτε εκμεταλλεύονταν την εμφάνιση και την εξυπνάδα τους - μόνο προς όφελος τους με την καλή έννοια όμως. Επίσης, μετά από τόσα thread που έχεις ανοίξει για το θέμα αυτό, γιατί δε σε ενημέρωσε κάποιος ότι και οι μη όμορφες γουστάρουν ΠΑΙΔΑΡΟΥΣ ;;!!! Και μάλιστα πολύ! :p

----------


## pavlina

> Πάρα πολλές και δεν καυχιούνται, προσωπικά ξέρω κάποιες και τις θαυμάζω!Και δεν είναι αυτό που έχεις στο μυαλό σου, ποτέ δεν ήταν γιατί δεν είχαν κόμπλεξ, ούτε εκμεταλλεύονταν την εμφάνιση και την εξυπνάδα τους - μόνο προς όφελος τους με την καλή έννοια όμως. Επίσης, μετά από τόσα thread που έχεις ανοίξει για το θέμα αυτό, γιατί δε σε ενημέρωσε κάποιος ότι και οι μη όμορφες γουστάρουν ΠΑΙΔΑΡΟΥΣ ;;!!! Και μάλιστα πολύ! :p


Κι εγω γουσταρω τον βελονιστη μου και μαλιστα πολυ!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πάρα πολλές και δεν καυχιούνται, προσωπικά ξέρω κάποιες και τις θαυμάζω!Και δεν είναι αυτό που έχεις στο μυαλό σου, ποτέ δεν ήταν γιατί δεν είχαν κόμπλεξ, ούτε εκμεταλλεύονταν την εμφάνιση και την εξυπνάδα τους - μόνο προς όφελος τους με την καλή έννοια όμως. Επίσης, μετά από τόσα thread που έχεις ανοίξει για το θέμα αυτό, γιατί δε σε ενημέρωσε κάποιος ότι και οι μη όμορφες γουστάρουν ΠΑΙΔΑΡΟΥΣ ;;!!! Και μάλιστα πολύ! :p


Για ανάλυσε μου λίγο το εξής:
ούτε εκμεταλλεύονταν την εμφάνιση και την εξυπνάδα τους - μόνο προς όφελος τους με την καλή έννοια όμως.

----------


## Gallowdance

> Για ανάλυσε μου λίγο το εξής:
> ούτε εκμεταλλεύονταν την εμφάνιση και την εξυπνάδα τους - μόνο προς όφελος τους με την καλή έννοια όμως.


Για τον εαυτό τους και μόνο, όχι για να προσεγγίζουν παιδαράδες, που ποτέ άλλωστε δεν τα είχαν με τέτοιους!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Για τον εαυτό τους και μόνο, όχι για να προσεγγίζουν παιδαράδες, που ποτέ άλλωστε δεν τα είχαν με τέτοιους!!


Δηλαδή τις έβλεπες με όχι και τόσο ωραίους,με μέτριους?

----------


## Gallowdance

> Δηλαδή τις έβλεπες με όχι και τόσο ωραίους,με μέτριους?


Με ωραία παιδιά, αλλά όχι γυμνασμένους με τέλεια πρόσωπα σαν κι αυτούς που ποστάρεις εδώ μέσα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Με ωραία παιδιά, αλλά όχι γυμνασμένους με τέλεια πρόσωπα σαν κι αυτούς που ποστάρεις εδώ μέσα.


Κατάλαβα.....
Κοιτάνε πιο πολύ την εμφάνιση.
Μόνο με ωραίους?

----------


## Gallowdance

Αναλόγως, καλοί ήσαν σε γενικές γραμμές, βλέπονταν. Δεν τις έχω δει με πολλούς...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αναλόγως, καλοί ήσαν σε γενικές γραμμές, βλέπονταν. Δεν τις έχω δει με πολλούς...


Κατάλαβα....
Δηλαδή εγώ να μην κοιτάξω αυτές,ε????

----------


## elis

Γουαι παιχταρα μου η παιχτρια μου ξερω δυο που το κανουν αυτο ενημερωτικα σ λεω μου εντεινεισ τα ψυχολογικα μου προβληματα κ ξερω οτι το κανεισ επιτηδεσ αγορινα η παιχτρια μου περιμενω να δω που θα φτασεισ

----------


## Gallowdance

> Κατάλαβα....
> Δηλαδή εγώ να μην κοιτάξω αυτές,ε????


Δηλαδή, δε βλέπεσαι; :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δηλαδή, δε βλέπεσαι; :p


Δεν θα με έλεγες τόσο ωραίο,όσο αυτούς που ανέφερες.
Για αυτό κάνω γυμναστήριο,για εκείνες και όχι εμένα.
Μήπως και με δουν με άλλο μάτι.

----------


## Gallowdance

> Δεν θα με έλεγες τόσο ωραίο,όσο αυτούς που ανέφερες.
> Για αυτό κάνω γυμναστήριο,για εκείνες και όχι εμένα.
> Μήπως και με δουν με άλλο μάτι.


Ποιος σου είπε ότι αυτοί που ανέφερα είναι πιο ωραίοι;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ποιος σου είπε ότι αυτοί που ανέφερα είναι πιο ωραίοι;


Αυτό κατάλαβα.Είπες ωραίοι.
Αλλά θα πάω μια μέρα με τέτοια κοπέλα....

----------


## Gallowdance

> Αυτό κατάλαβα.Είπες ωραίοι.
> Αλλά θα πάω μια μέρα με τέτοια κοπέλα....


E καλά, μην φανταστείς... 
Ποιος σε κρατάει :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> E καλά, μην φανταστείς... 
> Ποιος σε κρατάει :p


Είχαν π.χ. και κοιλίτσα?
Αρχίσαμε τις ειρωνείες?

----------


## Gallowdance

> Είχαν π.χ. και κοιλίτσα?
> Αρχίσαμε τις ειρωνείες?


Τί να σε κάνω που σου τα έχω πει εκατό φορές;;!!

Ούτε κοιλίτσα ούτε κοιλιακούς..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τί να σε κάνω που σου τα έχω πει εκατό φορές;;!!
> 
> Ούτε κοιλίτσα ούτε κοιλιακούς..


Κρίμα,γιατί έχω πάνω μου αυτό το απεχθές πράγμα που λέγεται σωσίβιο.
Μπράτσα είχαν?

----------


## Gallowdance

> Κρίμα,γιατί έχω πάνω μου αυτό το απεχθές πράγμα που λέγεται σωσίβιο.
> Μπράτσα είχαν?


Όχι...καμία σχέση...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Όχι...καμία σχέση...


Γεροδεμένοι όμως,ε?

----------


## Gallowdance

> Γεροδεμένοι όμως,ε?


Επειδή δεν τους έχω δει καλά, από φωτογραφίες..απ' ο,τι θυμάμαι όχι...συνήθως ψηλοί (όχι όλοι) και αδύνατοι, πολύ συνηθισμένοι, αυτό θυμάμαι..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Επειδή δεν τους έχω δει καλά, από φωτογραφίες..απ' ο,τι θυμάμαι όχι...συνήθως ψηλοί (όχι όλοι) και αδύνατοι, πολύ συνηθισμένοι, αυτό θυμάμαι..


Μάλιστα...Αν τους ξαναδείς πες μου....

----------


## Gallowdance

> Μάλιστα...Αν τους ξαναδείς πες μου....


Δε νομίζω γιατί δεν τα ψάχνω αυτά...μου θυμίζουν τον ξάδερφό μου πάντως, γύρω στο 1.85, αδύνατος, η γυμναστική του είναι λίγο λέξη άγνωστη, τα καίει στη δουλειά του...:P

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τροπος για να τη προσεγγισεις? χμμμμμμμμμ κανε τον διακοσμητικο κ βγες απο το στεγνοκαθαριστηριο θα σε προσεγγισει αυτη πριν ακομα εσυ το παρεις χαμπαρι κ αν της αρεσεις πραγματι καπιο τροπο θα βρει η ιδια.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> τροπος για να τη προσεγγισεις? χμμμμμμμμμ κανε τον διακοσμητικο κ βγες απο το στεγνοκαθαριστηριο θα σε προσεγγισει αυτη πριν ακομα εσυ το παρεις χαμπαρι κ αν της αρεσεις πραγματι καπιο τροπο θα βρει η ιδια.


Θες να ακούσεις καμία χριστοπαναγία?

----------


## Gallowdance

Περιμένω να "ακούσω" αν ο ωραίος ξάδερφος τα είχε/έχει με ωραίες(άνω του μετρίου)! :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Περιμένω να "ακούσω" αν ο ωραίος ξάδερφος τα είχε/έχει με ωραίες(άνω του μετρίου)! :p


Νομίζω πως η ερώτηση και ειδικά η απάντηση είναι αυτονόητες!

----------


## Gallowdance

> Νομίζω πως η ερώτηση και ειδικά η απάντηση είναι αυτονόητες!


Η σιγουριά θα σε φάει...:P

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Για πείτε και άλλα άτομα ιδέες.

----------


## archangel

> Εγώ κάτι άλλο θέλω να σε ρωτήσω:Έχεις δει ποτέ σου ζευγάρια,διαφορετικά σε εμφάνιση?
> Ή όλα είναι ο παίδαρος με την ωραία,οι μέτριοι μεταξύ τους και πάει λέγοντας?


Πολλες φορες!!!! Μια φορα ειχα δει εναν κοντο, κοκκαλιαρη και ασχημο (με ολη τη σημασια της λεξεως) και ηταν αγκαλιά με μια πανεμορφη, ψηλη γυναικα. Μαλιστα ενας φιλος μου βλεποντας τους μου είπε " να παει καποιος τωρα να της πει ειναι καλος μαθητης ο γιος σου (δειχνοντας αυτον που της εφτανε μεχρι το στηθος)ή σαν τον δικο μου 13, 13, 13? (απο μια παλια διαφημηση)"

----------


## Gallowdance

Αυτό με τις ψηλές και τους κοντούς παίζει παντού και συνέχεια. Why, τι ύψος έχεις? :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτό με τις ψηλές και τους κοντούς παίζει παντού και συνέχεια. Why, τι ύψος έχεις? :p


1,78-1,79 γιατί?

----------


## Gallowdance

> 1,78-1,79 γιατί?


Από καθαρή περιέργεια!! :p
Κανονικός είσαι!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Από καθαρή περιέργεια!! :p
> Κανονικός είσαι!!!


Και 70 κιλά......

----------


## archangel

> Παραπάνω από τα μπράτσα και τους κοιλιακούς?
> Για τις ωραίες λέω....


Χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω τις γυναικες που δεν ειναι "ομορφες" (γτ εγω πιστευω πως καθε γυναικα εχει κατι ομορφο επανω της. αρκει να το βρεις), αλλα συνηθως οι κομπλεξικες με την εμφανιση τους και με χαμηλη αυτοπεποίθηση, μετριες (στην καλυτερη περιπτωση) γυναικες θελουν γυμνασμενους αντρες μαζί τους για να εχουν την ψευδαίσθηση πως "αφου εριξα ενας τοσο ωραιο και γυμνασμενο αντρα ειμαι καλυτερη και ομορφοτερη στον κοσμο"... τρεχα γυρευε!!!!

----------


## Gallowdance

> Και 70 κιλά......


A, μιλάμε για βουβάλι δηλαδή, αει παράτα μας!! :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> A, μιλάμε για βουβάλι δηλαδή, αει παράτα μας!! :p


Ωραία λοιπόν,θες να πεις ότι είμαι αδύνατος?
Ποιά όμορφη να με δει με αυτές τις αναλογίες?

----------


## Gallowdance

> Ωραία λοιπόν,θες να πεις ότι είμαι αδύνατος?
> Ποιά όμορφη να με δει με αυτές τις αναλογίες?


Ωραία, να σε τραβήξουμε να μακρύνεις, να σε φορτώσουμε αναβολικά και να σε κλείσουμε σε μια κλινική να σε κάνουν άλλον άνθρωπο! 
Τι έχουν οι αναλογίες σου? Με τέτοια αυτοπεποίθηση θα τις ρίξεις τις κοπέλες? Ούτε εγώ έτσι, το μίλκο,1,50 και γύρω στα 60 κιλά, φαντάσου αποτέλεσμα!!

----------


## archangel

> Κατάλαβα....
> Δηλαδή εγώ να μην κοιτάξω αυτές,ε????


φιλε.... καθε αντρας μπορει να ριξει οποια κοπελα θελει αρκει να εχει το μπλα μπλα.... Ενας γνωστός πχ ηταν ενας ετοιμολογος, τυπος που σε εκανε να γελας ακομα και με το χειροτερο ανεκδοτο, σε εκανε να κρέμεσαι απο τα χείλη του ακομα και αν σου ανελυε το "αποχετευτικό συστημα στο βυζαντιο" και ηταν μετριος στην εμφανιση, καραφλος με λιγα κοιλακια παραπανω απο το κανονικο και ειχε αλλη κοπελα καθε εβδομαδα. Πηγαινε σε μπαρακι και ελεγε... "θα κολησω σε αυτην" και οταν εφευγε απο το μπαρακι παντα ειχε ενα (το λιγοτερο) τηλεφωνο μαζι του (αριθμο)/

----------


## archangel

> Αυτό με τις ψηλές και τους κοντούς παίζει παντού και συνέχεια. Why, τι ύψος έχεις? :p


εγω ειμαι κανονικος 1:79. Η κοπελα πρεπει να ηταν γυρω στο 1:95 και το αγορι της 1:65 στην καλυτερη

----------


## archangel

> Και 70 κιλά......


εγω τι να πω που ειμαι στο υψος σου και ειμαι 76-78 κιλα

----------


## Gallowdance

Έχει πάθει παράκρουση, δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι είναι υπέρ το δέον φυσιολογικός!!

----------


## cdeleted29517

Παιδιά εγώ ξέρω μια γυναικάρα η οποία τώρα βγαίνει με έναν ασχημούλη, το πολύ 1,60 και όταν το συζητήσαμε για τον τύπο μου λέει ότι είναι ''άντρας''. Το παιδί έχει αυτοπεποίθηση ,δεν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο και πηγαίνει μόνο με θεογκόμενες από όσο ξέρω....αλλά μιλάμε για γυναίκα όχι κατίνα..... Οι γυναίκες που ψάχνουν αποκλειστικά και μόνο μπράτσα πιστεύω ότι είναι τα θύματα της κοινωνίας που καταπιέζονται για να κάνουν εντύπωση ακόμα και στις φίλες στους. Επίσης έχω και μια γνωστή η οποία είναι πραγματικά άσχημη , απεριποίητη κλπ και έχει πάρει τα καλύτερα παιδιά, γιατί δεν την απασχόλησε ποτέ η εξωτερική της εμφάνιση... Η κοπέλα είναι '' έξω καρδιά'' και αυτό φτάνει....

----------


## archangel

> Έχει πάθει παράκρουση, δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι είναι υπέρ το δέον φυσιολογικός!!


Απο την μια τον καταλαβαινω. Αλλα πρεπει να το ξεπερασει αυτο και να σταματησει να κανει κατι για τους αλλους. Θελει να κανει γυμναστικη? Να κανει, αλλα για τον εαυτό του και μονο για τον εαυτό του. Οχι για να τον προσεξουν μερικες που και να το κανουν απο την εμφανιση αν δεν μπορει να σταυρωσει λεξη το στομα του (ή ακομα χειροτερα να σταυρωσει) παλι στα ιδια θα ειναι....

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω τις γυναικες που δεν ειναι "ομορφες" (γτ εγω πιστευω πως καθε γυναικα εχει κατι ομορφο επανω της. αρκει να το βρεις), αλλα συνηθως οι κομπλεξικες με την εμφανιση τους και με χαμηλη αυτοπεποίθηση, μετριες (στην καλυτερη περιπτωση) γυναικες θελουν γυμνασμενους αντρες μαζί τους για να εχουν την ψευδαίσθηση πως "αφου εριξα ενας τοσο ωραιο και γυμνασμενο αντρα ειμαι καλυτερη και ομορφοτερη στον κοσμο"... τρεχα γυρευε!!!!


Πώωω! Τι μου θύμισες τώρα! Με μια τέτοια γυναίκα (όπως την περιγράφεις, κατώτερη σε εμφάνιση απο μένα) μου την έλεγε για την αυτοπεποίθησή μου και φυσικά τσακωθήκαμε. Α, και τα έχει μ'έναν επίσης πολύ πιο ωραίο απ'αυτήν και έχει ψωνιστεί πάρα πολύ επειδή αυτός είναι μαζί της.

----------


## Gallowdance

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες!
Να πας με όποια ωραία θες Why, δεν είναι δύσκολο, ο τρόπος μετράει ..

----------


## archangel

> Παιδιά εγώ ξέρω μια γυναικάρα η οποία τώρα βγαίνει με έναν ασχημούλη, το πολύ 1,60 και όταν το συζητήσαμε για τον τύπο μου λέει ότι είναι ''άντρας''. Το παιδί έχει αυτοπεποίθηση ,δεν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο και πηγαίνει μόνο με θεογκόμενες από όσο ξέρω....αλλά μιλάμε για γυναίκα όχι κατίνα..... Οι γυναίκες που ψάχνουν αποκλειστικά και μόνο μπράτσα πιστεύω ότι είναι τα θύματα της κοινωνίας που καταπιέζονται για να κάνουν εντύπωση ακόμα και στις φίλες στους. Επίσης έχω και μια γνωστή η οποία είναι πραγματικά άσχημη , απεριποίητη κλπ και έχει πάρει τα καλύτερα παιδιά, γιατί δεν την απασχόλησε ποτέ η εξωτερική της εμφάνιση... Η κοπέλα είναι '' έξω καρδιά'' και αυτό φτάνει....


ακριβως αυτο εννοω!!!! Η αυτοπεποιθηση ειναι το Α και το Ω στο να εχεις οποια γυναικα θες.... Και η αυτοπεποιθηση φαινετε απο αυτα που λες (και ο τροπος που τα λες) και οχι απο τα μπρατσα. 
Για τις γυναικες που κοιταζουν μονο τα μπρατσα ειναι ακριβως οπως τα λες.... ειναι σαν και εκεινες που πανε με καποιον διασημο για ενα one night stand μονο και μονο για να πουν στις φιλες τους εκανα σεξ με τον ταδε....
Και οσο για την ασχημουλα και εγω εγω δει κατι παρομιο. Μια χοντρη και καθολου ομορφη γυναικα που την βλεπεις και λες "Χριστε μου!!" και με το που αρχισει να σου μιλαει την κοιταζεις με θαυμασμό... οπως και το αντιθετο.... μια γυμαικαρα που μολις ανοιξει το στομα της, της δινεις μια τσιχλα και σκεφτεσαι "καλυτερα να μασαει παρα να μιλαει"

----------


## archangel

> Πώωω! Τι μου θύμισες τώρα! Με μια τέτοια γυναίκα (όπως την περιγράφεις, κατώτερη σε εμφάνιση απο μένα) μου την έλεγε για την αυτοπεποίθησή μου και φυσικά τσακωθήκαμε. Α, και τα έχει μ'έναν επίσης πολύ πιο ωραίο απ'αυτήν και έχει ψωνιστεί πάρα πολύ επειδή αυτός είναι μαζί της.


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα ετσι ακριβως ειναι.... και εγω ειχα παλια κατι παρομιο με μια..... λες να ειναι η ιδια????:D
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ακριβως αυτο εννοω!!!! Η αυτοπεποιθηση ειναι το Α και το Ω στο να εχεις οποια γυναικα θες.... Και η αυτοπεποιθηση φαινετε απο αυτα που λες (και ο τροπος που τα λες) και οχι απο τα μπρατσα. 
> Για τις γυναικες που κοιταζουν μονο τα μπρατσα ειναι ακριβως οπως τα λες.... ειναι σαν και εκεινες που πανε με καποιον διασημο για ενα one night stand μονο και μονο για να πουν στις φιλες τους εκανα σεξ με τον ταδε....
> Και οσο για την ασχημουλα και εγω εγω δει κατι παρομιο. Μια χοντρη και καθολου ομορφη γυναικα που την βλεπεις και λες "Χριστε μου!!" και με το που αρχισει να σου μιλαει την κοιταζεις με θαυμασμό... οπως και το αντιθετο.... μια γυμαικαρα που μολις ανοιξει το στομα της, της δινεις μια τσιχλα και σκεφτεσαι "καλυτερα να μασαει παρα να μιλαει"


Μπορεί όμως να ισχύσει και το αντίθετο:η χοντρή και καθόλου όμορφη να πετά βατράχια και η γυναικάρα να μιλάει πολύ έξυπνα,σωστά κλπ.
Έτσι?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα ετσι ακριβως ειναι.... και εγω ειχα παλια κατι παρομιο με μια..... λες να ειναι η ιδια????:D
> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Λες;:D ΧΑΧΑ!:D Αν και ήταν πολύ μικρότερή μου.

----------


## Gallowdance

> ακριβως αυτο εννοω!!!! Η αυτοπεποιθηση ειναι το Α και το Ω στο να εχεις οποια γυναικα θες.... Και η αυτοπεποιθηση φαινετε απο αυτα που λες (και ο τροπος που τα λες) και οχι απο τα μπρατσα. 
> Για τις γυναικες που κοιταζουν μονο τα μπρατσα ειναι ακριβως οπως τα λες.... ειναι σαν και εκεινες που πανε με καποιον διασημο για ενα one night stand μονο και μονο για να πουν στις φιλες τους εκανα σεξ με τον ταδε....
> Και οσο για την ασχημουλα και εγω εγω δει κατι παρομιο. Μια χοντρη και καθολου ομορφη γυναικα που την βλεπεις και λες "Χριστε μου!!" και με το που αρχισει να σου μιλαει την κοιταζεις με θαυμασμό... οπως και το αντιθετο.... μια γυμαικαρα που μολις ανοιξει το στομα της, της δινεις μια τσιχλα και σκεφτεσαι "καλυτερα να μασαει παρα να μιλαει"


Συμβαίνει και το αντίθετο πολλές φορές!
Το θέμα είναι ο φίλος μας να καταλάβει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να τρελαίνεται. Μια χαρά παιδί είναι, αν δουλέψει και τον χαρακτήρα λίγο, όπως το σώμα του, ή για να το θέσω πιο σωστά ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ, θαύματα μπορεί να κάνει. Φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα του Why είναι η παντελής έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης και αυτοεκτίμησης παρά η εμφάνισή του! 
21 χρονών είσαι, ξύπνα και ζωντάνεψε!!

----------


## archangel

> Μπορεί όμως να ισχύσει και το αντίθετο:η χοντρή και καθόλου όμορφη να πετά βατράχια και η γυναικάρα να μιλάει πολύ έξυπνα,σωστά κλπ.
> Έτσι?


παντα υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις. σε καθε κανονα.... σε καθε ανθρωπο!!!!!

----------


## Gallowdance

> Μπορεί όμως να ισχύσει και το αντίθετο:η χοντρή και καθόλου όμορφη να πετά βατράχια και η γυναικάρα να μιλάει πολύ έξυπνα,σωστά κλπ.
> Έτσι?


Εννοείται, δεν υπάρχουν στάνταρ...

----------


## Gallowdance

Προσωπικά τις λατρεύω τις όμορφες έξυπνες όταν είναι συνετές και καλόκαρδες, μου αρέσουν πιο πολύ και από τους ωραίους και έξυπνους άντρες, που για κάποιον λόγο ποτέ δεν πρόσεχα: πόση τελειότητα μπορεί να αντέξει μια μετριότητα σαν του λόγου μου!!! :p

----------


## archangel

> Λες;:D ΧΑΧΑ!:D Αν και ήταν πολύ μικρότερή μου.


και σε μενα!!!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα εχει γουστο.:p
εγω τσακώθηκα γτ την πλησιασα (οπως προειπα πιστευω πως καθε γυναικα εχει κατι ομορφο πανω της και για αυτο δεν δινω και μεγαλη σημασια εκει. Αν βρω κατι που μου αρεσει σε μια γυναικα θα πατησω εκει και στα ματια μου θα ειναι γυναικαρα. Ισχυει και το αντιθετο, δλδ αν μια γυναικα την αντιπαθω τοτε δεν βλεπω τιποτα ωραιο πανω της. πχ την Angelina Jolie, ολοι λενε πως ειναι γυναικαρα ομως εγω την βλεπω κακασχημη, την λεω σαν παραδειγμα γτ εχω μαλωσει με φιλο μου για δαυτην που επεμενε πως ειναι γυναικαρα) να της μιλησω και με εβρισε και παραλιγο να σκωτωθουμε. Αφου πηγα πιο περα μετα απο λιγο ηρθε ο ομορφονιός της (ενα θηριο 2 μετρα, ηθελα να ηξερα τι της ρεχτηκε) και του το ειπε και ηρθε να με δειρει.... μαλλον. Πιασαμε την κουβεντα για λιγο με αυτός και μαλιστα οταν αργοτερα εφευγα αυτός με χαιρετησε. 
Καλο παιδι! κριμας που τα ειχε με αυτην!!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εγω τι να πω που ειμαι στο υψος σου και ειμαι 76-78 κιλα


Σου φαίνονται καλές οι αναλογίες μου?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Σου φαίνονται καλές οι αναλογίες μου?





> εγω τι να πω που ειμαι στο υψος σου και ειμαι 76-78 κιλα


Μια χαρά είναι οι αναλογίες σας.

----------


## elis

Εγω στη γειτονια μου εχω κουκλαρεσ πραγματικεσ που μιλανε κ ωραια θα ναι καμια δεκαρια αφου σηκωνομαι το πρωι κ λεω ποιεσ να παω να δω σημερα τισ ομορφεσ η τα μοντελα πλακα εχει αυτο

----------


## Macgyver

> Ωραία λοιπόν,θες να πεις ότι είμαι αδύνατος?
> Ποιά όμορφη να με δει με αυτές τις αναλογίες?



Γουαι , εχουμε σχεδον το ιδιο υψος , 1.78 ειμαι , στην ηλικια σου ημουν 68 κιλα , με την γυμναστικη ομως εφτασα 85 , τωρα ειμαι 95 , πρεπει να χασω 10 , δλδ 2-2.5 μηνες , η γυμναστικη θα σου δωσει καποιο ογκο , μακρια απο αναβολικα , ουτε καν σκεφτηκα ποτε να παρω , αλλα με δυο τρεις ασκησεις , μεγαλωνουν οι πλατες , φαρδαινουν , και 
δειχνεις ψηλοτερος απ οσο εισαι ..............η πιο επιβλητικος , χωρις να ' παραβιασεις ' το σωμα σου.....................θελει υπομονη ομως........η κατ εξοχην ασκηση που φαρδαινει πλατες , ειναι βυθισεις στο διζυγο , γερμενος μπροστα , προς το μαξιλαρι , με εξτρα βαρος οταν προχωρησεις , διοτι η ασκηση αυτη ειναι επικινδυνη για τραυματισμους.......

----------


## archangel

> Σου φαίνονται καλές οι αναλογίες μου?


Μια χαρα εισαι!!!!!!!
:cool:

----------


## archangel

> Μια χαρά είναι οι αναλογίες σας.


Εγω το ξερω. Στο φιλο μας πες τα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Απο την μια τον καταλαβαινω. Αλλα πρεπει να το ξεπερασει αυτο και να σταματησει να κανει κατι για τους αλλους. Θελει να κανει γυμναστικη? Να κανει, αλλα για τον εαυτό του και μονο για τον εαυτό του. Οχι για να τον προσεξουν μερικες που και να το κανουν απο την εμφανιση αν δεν μπορει να σταυρωσει λεξη το στομα του (ή ακομα χειροτερα να σταυρωσει) παλι στα ιδια θα ειναι....


Γιατί να μην κάνω την γυμναστική για τις ωραίες?

----------


## Anakin

> Γιατί να μην κάνω την γυμναστική για τις ωραίες?


Να την κανεις περισσοτερο για να φαινεσαι ωραιος *σε σενα*.

----------


## Macgyver

> Να την κανεις περισσοτερο για να φαινεσαι ωραιος *σε σενα*.


Σωστοςςςςςςςς.....................!!

----------


## ioannis2

> Ειμαι ο τυποσ που δεν μπορει να μιλησει στισ κοπελεσ παντα παω στισ κουκλαρεσ κ λεω ενα καρο βλακειεσ στην καλυτερη σε πληροφορω ολεσ ηταν ευγενικεσ η χυλοπιτα ετσουζε μονο κατα τα αλλα ηταν ολεσ ευγενικεσ κ σ μιλαω για μοντελα ολεσ θα ναι καμια πενηνταρια μοντελα



Ετσι είναι αγαπητέ WhyAlwaysMe! Όπως στα λέει ο elis και με βάση και τη δική μου εμπειρία! Καμιά δε θα σου μιλήσει άσχημα, ούτε θα νευριάσει ούτε θα σε προσβάλει. Κάτι τέτοιο πολύ σπάνια συμβαίνει. Άρα διώξε την αναστολή και κανε την υπερβαση πριν να στη φάει άλλος!! Απ εκει και πέρα είναι στο χέρι της να δεχθεί την πρόσκληση σου ή ευγενικά/με τρόπο να σε απορρίψει. Φτάνει να μην σε πάρει για φίλο ή καποιον περαστικό που απλά ψάχνει για πληροφορίες ή συμφοιτητή που χρειάζεται σημειώσεις κλπ. Να της δώσεις δλδ με όποιο τρόπο τα καταφέρνεις εσύ καλύτερα να καταλάβει πως ο σκοπός σου είναι γνωριμία με προοπτική σχέσης. Θέλει πολλή μπλα μπλα και να της κανεις καλή εντύπωση. Να σαι ο εαυτός σου, αλλά να μην είσαι χαηβάνι μαζί της ούτε να παρεις κανα φιλο μαζι σου διότι τότε θα σου βγει σε χαλάστρα από τις παρεμβάσεις του.

----------


## elis

Παντα παω σε κουκλαρεσ παντα λεω βλακειεσ οποια κ να ναι ποτε καμια δε μ μιλησε ασχημα ολεσ χυλοπιτα ευγενικη αμα εσυ εισαι αρμοστοκοσ με σιδηροκολλα εγω τι να σ κανω το δεχομαι πλεον αφου ειναι ομορφεσ κι εγω ασχημοσ τι θεσ να κανω λεω κ βλακειεσ δε θελει πολυ για να φασ χυλοπιτα επισησ να ξερεισ οτι οποιοσ κανει γυμναστικη χρονια φαινεται χοντροσ δε ξερω αν σ αρεσει αυτο αδυνατο με εικοσι χρονια γυμναστικη δε θα βρεισ πουθενα εγω μπορω να φαω μια κατσαρολα στην καθισια δε ξερω αν σ αρεσει αυτο αλλα ετσι ειναι ολοι οι αθλητεσ

----------


## κύριος

απλα πας και λες γεια σου τι κανεις με χαμογελο(τα υπολοιπα θα τα βρεις)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ωραία, να σε τραβήξουμε να μακρύνεις, να σε φορτώσουμε αναβολικά και να σε κλείσουμε σε μια κλινική να σε κάνουν άλλον άνθρωπο! 
> Τι έχουν οι αναλογίες σου? Με τέτοια αυτοπεποίθηση θα τις ρίξεις τις κοπέλες? Ούτε εγώ έτσι, το μίλκο,1,50 και γύρω στα 60 κιλά, φαντάσου αποτέλεσμα!!


Κοίτα,η πρώτη πρόταση ακούγεται ενδιαφέρουσα.

----------


## Macgyver

Η ομορφια δεν βρισκεται στην τελειοτητα , αλλα στις ατελειες , δεν μου λεει τιποτα η Δουκισαα Νομικου , με την πλαστικη στηθους , η ξερω γω τι αλλο εχει κανει , παραειναι τελεια για να μαρεσει , ειναι υποκειμενικα τα γουστα , εμενα μαρεσει η Ελενη Τσολακη , πολυ , δεν εχει την τελεια ομορφια , αλλα εχει ' τυπο ' , ταπεραμεντο............................ ...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Η ομορφια δεν βρισκεται στην τελειοτητα , αλλα στις ατελειες , δεν μου λεει τιποτα η Δουκισαα Νομικου , με την πλαστικη στηθους , η ξερω γω τι αλλο εχει κανει , παραειναι τελεια για να μαρεσει , ειναι υποκειμενικα τα γουστα , εμενα μαρεσει η Ελενη Τσολακη , πολυ , δεν εχει την τελεια ομορφια , αλλα εχει ' τυπο ' , ταπεραμεντο............................ ...


Καλά,ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει η Νομικού.......

----------


## Gallowdance

> Κοίτα,η πρώτη πρόταση ακούγεται ενδιαφέρουσα.


Είσαι αδιόρθωτος, μαλάκα μου! :)

----------


## Gallowdance

Συγγνώμη, αλλά είμαι αθυρόστομη και μετά από τόσες συμβουλές σε αισθάνομαι δικό μου άνθρωπο (δικαιολογούμαι κιόλας!).

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Είσαι αδιόρθωτος, μαλάκα μου! :)


Δεν θα ήταν κακή λύση......

----------


## Gallowdance

Θα πέσεις πάνω σε καμιά που θα σε κάνει ό,τι θέλει με τα μυαλά που κουβαλάς! :p

ps. Και εμένα δε μου αρέσει η Νομικού, από άποψη εμφάνισης.

----------


## Macgyver

> Θα πέσεις πάνω σε καμιά που θα σε κάνει ό,τι θέλει με τα μυαλά που κουβαλάς! :p
> ς.



Αυτο κι εγω το πιστευω για τον Γουαι ............στην πρωτη ομορφη , θα πεσει ξερος ...........!

----------


## Gallowdance

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη τι θα μας απαντήσει! :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη τι θα μας απαντήσει! :p


Γράψε το,τότε!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θα πέσεις πάνω σε καμιά που θα σε κάνει ό,τι θέλει με τα μυαλά που κουβαλάς! :p
> 
> ps. Και εμένα δε μου αρέσει η Νομικού, από άποψη εμφάνισης.


Και μετά εγώ θα την εκδικηθώ,όντας άνθρωπος που πιστεύει στην εκδίκηση!

----------


## elis

Γουαι αστεροπαιχτουρα αμα δε βλεπεισ ομορφια γυρω σου μην την ψαχνεισ πουθενα αλλου ειναι γυρω σου τρεισ στισ δεκα ειναι μοντελα οι αλλεσ τρεισ ειναι ομορφεσ κι οι αλλεσ τρεισ εχουν θεμα με το φαι τη μια θα στην πω μπαζο κ παλι μπορει να μη φταιει αυτη αλλα λογω φτωχιασ

----------


## Gallowdance

> Γράψε το,τότε!


Όμορφη κοπέλα να είναι !! :p

----------


## Macgyver

> Και μετά εγώ θα την εκδικηθώ,όντας άνθρωπος που πιστεύει στην εκδίκηση!




Γουαι , εγω τις αγαπω τις γυναικες , δεν εχω προθεση να εκδικηθω καμμια , γιατι να το κανω , τι εχω να κερδισω ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γουαι , εγω τις αγαπω τις γυναικες , δεν εχω προθεση να εκδικηθω καμμια , γιατι να το κανω , τι εχω να κερδισω ?


Συ είπας Mac....
Μόνο αναρωτιέμαι τι θα έλεγε εκείνη,αν ήταν από μια μεριά και έβλεπε όσα γράφω.....

----------


## Gallowdance

Ποιός θα σου έφταιγε όμως αν σε έκανε ό,τι ήθελε; 
Δεν έχω καμια διάθεση να υπερασπιστώ το φύλο μου, άλλωστε κι εγώ τις κράζω ώρες ώρες... :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ποιός θα σου έφταιγε όμως αν σε έκανε ό,τι ήθελε; 
> Δεν έχω καμια διάθεση να υπερασπιστώ το φύλο μου, άλλωστε κι εγώ τις κράζω ώρες ώρες... :p


I don't know honestly....
Αλλά ότι θα φρόντιζα να την εκδικηθώ,το μόνο σίγουρο.....

----------


## Gallowdance

Καλύτερα βέβαια να μην έμπλεκες με μια τέτοια για να μην έφτανες και σε αυτό το σημείο...

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

WhyAlwaysMe?, το πιο σημαντικό είναι να προσέξεις που θα πέσεις. Τι εννοώ. Πες πως βρεις την κοπέλα που θέλεις, κάνετε σχέση. Θα χαρείς υπερβολικά (με το δίκιο σου). Αν κάτι πάει στραβά μετά και χωρίσετε ή οτιδήποτε άλλο τέλος πάντων, θα σε πάρει απο κάτω πάρα πολύ άσχημα. Έτσι την έχω πατήσει εγώ επειδή υπερενθουσιάστηκα υπερβολικά πάρα πολύ νωρίς, χωρίς να έχω κάνει κάτι με καμία απ'τις 2 κοπέλες (σε διαφορετική χρονική στιγμή) που μου άρεσαν υπερβολικά. Γι'αυτό, είναι εξίσου σημαντικό να γνωρίσεις καλά την κοπέλα πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

wjsrp,ένα ακόμα θέμα μου είναι ότι θέλω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι να έχω κάνει κάτι,γιατί τότε γίνομαι 22.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γουαι , εγω τις αγαπω τις γυναικες , δεν εχω προθεση να εκδικηθω καμμια , γιατι να το κανω , τι εχω να κερδισω ?


Mac,κάτι άσχετο:
Προτείνεις γυμναστική στο σπίτι,μήπως αποκτήσω κορμάρα?

----------


## Macgyver

> Mac,κάτι άσχετο:
> Προτείνεις γυμναστική στο σπίτι,μήπως αποκτήσω κορμάρα?



Αν εχεις ενα παγκο , μονοζυγο, βαρακια , μπαρα , ναι , εγω σπιτι κανω , απο το 2000, αλλα εχω πολλα βαρη .......παντως μονο τις βασικες ασκησεις κανω , εχω και διζυγο , αλλα το υποβαθρο , το εφτιαξα σε γυμναστηριο , δικο μου παλι , στο γραφειο μου , στο υπογειο , τωρα κανω συντηρηση .............αλλα πρεπει να ομολογησω , οτι εχεις μεγαλυτεριο κινητρο αμα βλεπεις και τους αλλους να κανουν τα ιδια , ασε που μπορει να χρειαστεις ενα σποταρισμα απο καποιον ..........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αν εχεις ενα παγκο , μονοζυγο, βαρακια , μπαρα , ναι , εγω σπιτι κανω , απο το 2000, αλλα εχω πολλα βαρη .......παντως μονο τις βασικες ασκησεις κανω , εχω και διζυγο , αλλα το υποβαθρο , το εφτιαξα σε γυμναστηριο , δικο μου παλι , στο γραφειο μου , στο υπογειο , τωρα κανω συντηρηση .............αλλα πρεπει να ομολογησω , οτι εχεις μεγαλυτεριο κινητρο αμα βλεπεις και τους αλλους να κανουν τα ιδια , ασε που μπορει να χρειαστεις ενα σποταρισμα απο καποιον ..........


Για πόσες ώρες την ημέρα?
2-3 είναι καλά?
Είπαμε,πρέπει να αποκτήσω σύντομα κορμάρα....

----------


## Macgyver

> Για πόσες ώρες την ημέρα?
> 2-3 είναι καλά?
> Είπαμε,πρέπει να αποκτήσω σύντομα κορμάρα....



Kαλε , παλαβωσες ? στα φορτε μου , εκανα 6 ωρες / εβδομαδα , τωρα στην συντηρηση , 4 ωρες /βδομαδα , δεν γινεται γρηγορα ενα αθλητικο σωμα ,εδω και τωρα , θελει τον χτονο του , αλλα μικρος εισαι , εγω αρχισα στα 25 , στα 35 ειχα φτιαξει ενα καλο σωμα , μετα μουχε γινει 2η φυση η γυμναστικη , και συνεχιζω , αν και τον τελευταιο χρονο , ταχω φορτωσει στον κοκκορα , ενας τραυματισμος με κρατησε πισω , εχω υποστει 4-5 τραυματισμους απο βαρη στους μυς , ειναι στο προγραμμα...................... αμα μπορεις και κανεις πανω απο μια ωρα γυμναστικη , σημαινει οτι δεν γυμναζεσαι αρκετα σκληρα , αυτο βαλτο στο μυαλο σου .........παρε και κανα βιβλιο , για μποντυμπιλνιν , η περιδικο , θαμαθεις πολλα , εγω παντα διαβαζα τετοια περιοδικα , ημουν συνδρομητης σε 2 Αμερικανικα , τοτε δεν υπηρχαν Ελληνικα ....................εκτοες φυσικα τωνβ βιβλιων που διαβαζα για αλλα θεματα , ασχετα με γυνμναστικες , δεν μουχε γινει εμμονη ιδεα να φτιαξω μυς , το εκανα με την καρδια μου , μου αρεσε και μου αρεσει , ειναι μια πολυ καλη συνηθεια .........................................

----------


## menis_64

για τον φιλο why always me, εγω σκεφτομουν καιρο μια ατακα που θα μπορω με την πρωτην κουβεντα που θα πω να την κανω να γελασει...Να σε ρωτησω κατι? Μπορεις να μου πεις γιατι εισαι τοσο ομορφη?.......απο εκει και περα αφηνα το θεμα να κυλισει, ρωτουσα φυσικα για το ονομα της, με τι ασχολειται και ετσι. απο εκει και περα προσπαθουσα να εστιασω σε αυτο που ασχολειται ωστε να μου πει περισσοτερα πραγματα... αν και τελευταια πλησιαζα κοριτσια στο ακυρο εκει που καθοταν αλλα εν τελη λιγες παρεμειναν για ωρα συζητόντας!

----------


## Macgyver

ΧΑ , ωραιο θεμα ! , να το γυρισουμε σε τροπους να πιασεις κουβεντα σε μια κοπελα !!!! 

- Δεν σε ξερω απο καπου , ε ? αλλα ουτε εσυ με ξερεις απο καπου .......οποτε τι κανω εδω ? σε μπερδευω με καπια αλλη , και με μπερδευω μα καποιον αλλον τοτε ............κατσε να ξεμπερδευτουμε ............( συνεχιζεις την κουβεντα , στιο ιδιο μοτιβο ) ....

- Καταπληκτικο αυτο το φορεμα , τοδα στις εκπτωσεις , τσαμπα το δινουν..........( σε κοιταει περιεργα , εσυ σοβαρος , και τελος σκας ενα χαμογελο , λεγοντας οτι κανεις πλακα , και οτι της παει πολυ αυτο το φορεμα ) ...

- Ποιο ειναι τονομα σου ? το δικο μου ειναι ...........εισαι χαρμα οφθαλμων , σε παρακολουθω πολυ ωρα ( τα λες καπως γρηγορα ) και δεν μπορω να σταματησω , σπανιως μου τυχαινει κατι τετοιο , παω παλι στην θεση μου , να συνεχισω να σε παρακολουθω .........( πας δηθεν πισω , αλλα γυρνας ) , και χαμογελωντας λες , κατσε κατι ηθελα να πω , τι ελεγα ......... εκτος αν υπαρχει καποιος στη ζωη σου , οποτε να σταματησω το λογυδριο μου , μην σε ζαλιζω τσαμπα ...........συνεχιζεις ....... ( αυτο θελει αρκετη αυτοπεποιθηση )

- Σε μπαρ .........δεσποινις , τι ποσο πληρωσατε το ποτο σας ? ( παντα β πληθυντικο ) σε κοιταει περιεργα , κανεις μια κινηση και ανοιγεις το ενα μερος το μπουφαν/σακακι σου , δηθεν δειχνοντας κατι ( ενα σημα ) , το ξανακλεινεις , και λες , οικονομικος ελεγχος , ΣΔΟΕ , μπορω να δω την αποδειξη σας ( σοβαρο υφος , πολυ ) , αν την εχει , ρωτας αν αξιζει τα λεφτα του , η αν ειναι ικανοποιημενη απο την ποιοτητα ..........συνεχιζεις την κουβεντα μετα , σε αλλο θεμα , ο αυτοσχεδιασμος ειναι το Α και το Ω ....

Ολα αυτα θελουν ανεση , και αυτοπεποιθηση , και σκοπος ειναι να ελαφρυνεις την ατμοσφαιρα , δεν χρειαζονται απαραιτητως ατακες , αν εισαι ανετος , ενα αστειο παντα χαλαρωνει την ατμοσφαιρα ...............

Σαν παραλλαγη στου menis64 , να σε ρωτησω κατι ? τι στο καλο κανεις εδω ? ηρθες για φωτογραφιση ? η απλως περνας την ωρα σου ? ......κατι απαντα , και λες οτι εισαι χαρμα οφθαλμων , γι αυτο ρωτω , και αυτο που φορας , πεφτει ωραια πανω σου ...... ( η εκφραση χαρμα οφθαλμων μαρεσει ) ........... τα κοπλιμεντα τα ευστοχα , παντα εχουν την τιμητικη τους.........

Αλλες ιδεες ?...........................

----------


## Gallowdance

Εγώ μια φορά είπα σε μια φίλη μου, "έχεις πολύ όμορφα μάτια" και της χαμογέλασα!! Θα μπορούσε να πιάσει και σε σένα (το καμάκι του ντροπαλού). :D 

ps. Η κοπέλα, στο μεταξύ, είναι όντως θεάρα!!

----------


## Gallowdance

Βρε παλικάρια μου, γιατί δεν τα λέτε απλά; Και μετά λένε ότι οι άντρες δεν το έχουν στο "μπλα μπλα"... :p

----------


## Macgyver

> Βρε παλικάρια μου, γιατί δεν τα λέτε απλά; Και μετά λένε ότι οι άντρες δεν το έχουν στο "μπλα μπλα"... :p



Μα το απλο ειναι το καλυτερο , δεν χρειαζονται ατακες , εγω ποτε δεν τοχω κανει , δεν τοχωτο μπλα μπλα , ουτε μαρεσει , παντα τυχαινει και μεσολαβει ενας κοινος γνωστος , μια φορα εβαλα τον παπα της ενοριας μου να πει σε μια οντως ωραια κοπελα , οτι μου αρεσει , και πραγματι βγηκαμε γα φαγητο , αλλα ηταν καρριεριστα και δεν κολλαγαμε , δεν ειμαι της καρριερας .......................

----------


## pavlina

> Βρε παλικάρια μου, γιατί δεν τα λέτε απλά; Και μετά λένε ότι οι άντρες δεν το έχουν στο "μπλα μπλα"... :p


Θα μπορουσες να πεις ...γεια σου μου αρεσεις..να σε κερασω ενα καφε?η παρε το τηλ μου αν θες να με παρεις..

----------


## Macgyver

> Θα μπορουσες να πεις ...γεια σου μου αρεσεις..να σε κερασω ενα καφε?η παρε το τηλ μου αν θες να με παρεις..



Καλο αυτο , απλο και καλο , αλλα ειναι καλυτερα να της δωσεις το κινητο σου , και να πεις , γραψε μου σε παρακαλω το τηλεφωνο σου , πιο καλη η καταφαση , παρα η ερωτηση .............το μου αρεσεις θα το παρελειπα , εξυπακουεται , καλυτερη παντα η καταφαση , παρα η ερωτηση , τι ωρα μπορεις να παμε να πιουμε ενα καφεδακι ? 
σεσενα , ντιαρ Παυλινα , τι πιανει , για πες , για πες ......................!!

----------


## Remedy

εγω θα προτιμουσα την προσεγγιση της παυλινας.
το να ερθει κανεις ορμητικος για να φανει σιγουρος, εμενα δεν μου κανει κλικ σε ελλειψη ανασφαλειας, αλλα σε απυθμενο θρασσος. σιγουρα θα τον εδιωχνα αν ερχοταν σιγουρος οτι θα πιουμε καφε. γνωριζομαστε κι απο χθες?
ειναι ηδη αρκετα σιγουρος για τον εαυτο του καποιος που παει να μιλησει σε αγνωστη με ανεση. το να δειχνει και εβεβαιος οτι ο καφες θα πιωθει αλλα λειπει μονο η ωρα, ειναι θρασσος και επιθετικοτητα, οχι σιγουρια.

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ξερω , ρεμ , ειναι πως θα το πεις , και ποιος θα το πει , μπορει ναχεις και δικιο , δεν υπαρχει κανονας , ισως να προσεθετα στο τελος , αν θελεις φυσικα , αλλο να το γραφεις εδω , κι αλλο θα βγει στην πραξη .........δυσκολο να προβλεψεις αντιδραση , εκει αυτοσχεδιαζεις πλεον .........

----------


## elis

Εγω ξεκιναω ωσ εξησ ομορφη να σ πω λιγο η ομορφη να κανω μια ερωτηση κ μετα λεω βλακειεσ κ φευγω

----------


## elis

Σιγα μην τισ πω να παμε για καφε σε καναδυο που το ειπα μ παν εχω δουλεια κ μενα μου την εδωσε κ παω σε μοντελα κ λεω βλακειεσ ειμαι κ ασχημοσ

----------


## pavlina

> Εγω ξεκιναω ωσ εξησ ομορφη να σ πω λιγο η ομορφη να κανω μια ερωτηση κ μετα λεω βλακειεσ κ φευγω


Βρε elis καλε μου δεν υπαρχει τιποτε πιο σπαστικο απο το να προσφωνησεις καποια γυναικα ομορφη...πες καλλιτερα κουκλα ...

----------


## pavlina

Η πες κατευθειαν στην ψυχρα οτι βλακεια σου κατεβει χωρις προσφωνηση

----------


## pavlina

> Καλο αυτο , απλο και καλο , αλλα ειναι καλυτερα να της δωσεις το κινητο σου , και να πεις , γραψε μου σε παρακαλω το τηλεφωνο σου , πιο καλη η καταφαση , παρα η ερωτηση .............το μου αρεσεις θα το παρελειπα , εξυπακουεται , καλυτερη παντα η καταφαση , παρα η ερωτηση , τι ωρα μπορεις να παμε να πιουμε ενα καφεδακι ? 
> σεσενα , ντιαρ Παυλινα , τι πιανει , για πες , για πες ......................!!


Τι να πω δεν ξερω αυτη την στιγμη δεν σκεφτομαι κατι μαλλον το πρωτοτυπο και ευγενικο θα ελεγα

----------


## chris athens

Θα σου ελεγα να αφήσεις την κοπέλα να σε προσεγγίσει πρώτη γιατι με αυτό τον τρόπο σου δείχνει πόσο σε θέλει συνηθως.ποτέ σου μην προσεγγίζεις κοπέλες που δεν κάνουν το πρώτο βημα πρώτες.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Θα σου ελεγα να αφήσεις την κοπέλα να σε προσεγγίσει πρώτη γιατι με αυτό τον τρόπο σου δείχνει πόσο σε θέλει συνηθως.ποτέ σου μην προσεγγίζεις κοπέλες που δεν κάνουν το πρώτο βημα πρώτες.


Απ'όσο ξέρω, να πλησιάσει η γυναίκα τον άντρα πρώτη γίνεται σε κάτι Αγγλίες και Αμερικές, άντε και σε κάποιες δυτικές Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μα ποτέ τέτοιο πράμα εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Πιό εύκολα βρίσκει άνθρωπος τον Μινώταυρο στον λαβύρινθο παρά αυτό. 30 χρονών είμαι και δε μ'έχει πλησιάσει ποτέ καμία.

----------


## Gallowdance

> Μα το απλο ειναι το καλυτερο , δεν χρειαζονται ατακες , εγω ποτε δεν τοχω κανει , δεν τοχωτο μπλα μπλα , ουτε μαρεσει , παντα τυχαινει και μεσολαβει ενας κοινος γνωστος , μια φορα εβαλα τον παπα της ενοριας μου να πει σε μια οντως ωραια κοπελα , οτι μου αρεσει , και πραγματι βγηκαμε γα φαγητο , αλλα ηταν καρριεριστα και δεν κολλαγαμε , δεν ειμαι της καρριερας .......................


Το απλό είναι πάντα το καλύτερο...;)




> Θα μπορουσες να πεις ...γεια σου μου αρεσεις..να σε κερασω ενα καφε?η παρε το τηλ μου αν θες να με παρεις..


Ωραίο, αν και θα προτιμούσα κάτι τέτοιο ας πούμε "γεια σου, μου αρέσει το χαμόγελό σου..." ή "τί θα έλεγες να πάμε για ένα καφεδάκι ? (όπως έγραψες πιο πάνω)"...απλά δε θα της έλεγα με το 'καλημέρα' ..."μου αρέσεις, τί θα έλεγες να ανταλλάξουμε τηλέφωνα?"....ε, είμαι και ανίδεη από φλερτ !!

----------


## chris athens

> Απ'όσο ξέρω, να πλησιάσει η γυναίκα τον άντρα πρώτη γίνεται σε κάτι Αγγλίες και Αμερικές, άντε και σε κάποιες δυτικές Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μα ποτέ τέτοιο πράμα εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Πιό εύκολα βρίσκει άνθρωπος τον Μινώταυρο στον λαβύρινθο παρά αυτό. 30 χρονών είμαι και δε μ'έχει πλησιάσει ποτέ καμία.


και όμως σε πλησιάζουν και σου ζητάνε και να βγείτε έξω και με το αμάξι τους.βέβαια σπάνιο.τα είπε και μόνος σου γενικώς.αν θες να κάνεις κάτι κανε με καμία ξένη κοπέλα στην Ελλάδα.ειναι πολύ πιο δεκτικες και απλές οντότητες.διαφορετικές κουλτούρες κλπ.εγγύηση βεβαια δεν εχεις ουτε εκει αλλα οι πιθανότητες αυξάνονται υπερβολικά για κατι που αξιζει.οι αλβανιδες είναι μια καλή επιλογή για να αρχίσεις.Από ότι βλέπω από γνωστους μου τα πάνε άριστα μαζί τους

----------


## Gallowdance

> Απ'όσο ξέρω, να πλησιάσει η γυναίκα τον άντρα πρώτη γίνεται σε κάτι Αγγλίες και Αμερικές, άντε και σε κάποιες δυτικές Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μα ποτέ τέτοιο πράμα εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Πιό εύκολα βρίσκει άνθρωπος τον Μινώταυρο στον λαβύρινθο παρά αυτό. 30 χρονών είμαι και δε μ'έχει πλησιάσει ποτέ καμία.


Εγώ πάντως θα σε πλησίαζα, αν δεν ήμουν τόσο ντροπαλή! Μα, θα το έφερνα λίγο από εδώ, λίγο από εκεί, θα σου έπιανα κουβέντα.... στο τέλος θα με παρατούσες κι εσύ, το έχω ξαναδεί το έργο!! :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγώ πάντως θα σε πλησίαζα, αν δεν ήμουν τόσο ντροπαλή! Μα, θα το έφερνα λίγο από εδώ, λίγο από εκεί, θα σου έπιανα κουβέντα.... στο τέλος θα με παρατούσες κι εσύ, το έχω ξαναδεί το έργο!! :p


Ρε Gallow,εγώ θα τον πετύχω τον στόχο μου,σε πείσμα κάποιων εδώ μέσα!

----------


## Gallowdance

> Ρε Gallow,εγώ θα τον πετύχω τον στόχο μου,σε πείσμα κάποιων εδώ μέσα!


Πρόσεξε μη σου γίνει ψύχωση και καταλήξεις σαν κι εμένα, με αγχολυτικά!! :p 
Σε πειράζω...μην ασχολείσαι, απλά ΧΩΣΟΥ!!!

----------


## Gallowdance

> Εγώ πάντως θα σε πλησίαζα, αν δεν ήμουν τόσο ντροπαλή! Μα, θα το έφερνα λίγο από εδώ, λίγο από εκεί, θα σου έπιανα κουβέντα.... στο τέλος θα με παρατούσες κι εσύ, το έχω ξαναδεί το έργο!! :p


Διαισθάνομαι χυλόπιτα...ποιός σας φταίει αν μου γίνατε και επιλεκτικοί? :p

----------


## chris athens

Άλλη μια λύση είναι οι τουριστριες στο Μοναστηράκι για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για γρηγορότερο και καθαρότερο παιχνιδι.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

γκαλοου μου μονο ενας ηλιθιος θα εριχνε χυλοπιτα σε μια γυναικα με την δικη σου ψυχη!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> γκαλοου μου μονο ενας ηλιθιος θα εριχνε χυλοπιτα σε μια γυναικα με την δικη σου ψυχη!!!



Εμεις οι αντρες , ειμαστε ωρες ωρες εντελως ηλιθιοι , το πιστευω ......

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> και όμως σε πλησιάζουν και σου ζητάνε και να βγείτε έξω και με το αμάξι τους.


Αυτό πιο πολύ Hollywood σκηνή μου θυμίζει παρά Ελληνική πραγματικότητα, βάσει της εμπειρίας μου πάντα. Εκτός αμα είναι και τίποτα δολώματα για απο εγκληματικά κυκλώματα που βρίσκονται απο πίσω.




> βέβαια σπάνιο.τα είπες και μόνος σου γενικώς.


Πιο σπάνιο και απ'το πλατινένιο.




> αν θες να κάνεις κάτι κανε με καμία ξένη κοπέλα στην Ελλάδα.ειναι πολύ πιο δεκτικες και απλές οντότητες.διαφορετικές κουλτούρες κλπ.εγγύηση βεβαια δεν εχεις ουτε εκει αλλα οι πιθανότητες αυξάνονται υπερβολικά για κατι που αξιζει.οι αλβανιδες είναι μια καλή επιλογή για να αρχίσεις.Από ότι βλέπω από γνωστους μου τα πάνε άριστα μαζί τους


Αληθεύει αυτό με τις ξένες, σου μιλάνε πιο εύκολα, δε σου βγάζουν ξυνίλα, ακόμα και στον τρόπο απόρριψης είναι πιο ευγενικές.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Διαισθάνομαι χυλόπιτα...ποιός σας φταίει αν μου γίνατε και επιλεκτικοί? :p


Επιλεκτικοί; Δε μου φαίνεται οτι είναι όλοι οι άντρες τόσο επιλεκτικοί.

----------


## chris athens

> Αυτό πιο πολύ Hollywood σκηνή μου θυμίζει παρά Ελληνική πραγματικότητα, βάσει της εμπειρίας μου πάντα. Εκτός αμα είναι και τίποτα δολώματα για απο εγκληματικά κυκλώματα που βρίσκονται απο πίσω.
> 
> 
> Πιο σπάνιο και απ'το πλατινένιο.
> 
> 
> Αληθεύει αυτό με τις ξένες, σου μιλάνε πιο εύκολα, δε σου βγάζουν ξυνίλα, ακόμα και στον τρόπο απόρριψης είναι πιο ευγενικές.


βεβαια αληθεύει.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> βεβαια αληθεύει.


Έτσι είναι. Αυτός είναι ένας λόγος παραπάνω που δεν πλησιάζω άγνωστη κοπέλα. Απο το να πέσει απότομα η διάθεσή μου (που συμβαίνει συχνά), άστο καλύτερα.

----------


## Gallowdance

> γκαλοου μου μονο ενας ηλιθιος θα εριχνε χυλοπιτα σε μια γυναικα με την δικη σου ψυχη!!!


Είσαι πολύ γλυκιά!!! Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα ωραία σου λόγια!!! :)




> Εμεις οι αντρες , ειμαστε ωρες ωρες εντελως ηλιθιοι , το πιστευω ......


Μωρέ καλοί είστε! Κι εγώ που δεν είμαι ωραία, ούτε καν άνω του μετρίου - που θα έλεγε και ο Why, γενικά! -, το θαυμάζω το ''ωραίο'', ιδίως τις όμορφες κοπέλες (όντως, ισχύει)!! Δεν τις ζηλεύω, απλώς μου αρέσει να τις κοιτάζω, φαντάσου τα αγοράκια...! :p

----------


## Gallowdance

> Επιλεκτικοί; Δε μου φαίνεται οτι είναι όλοι οι άντρες τόσο επιλεκτικοί.


Σε πειράζω καλέ!! :) Σαφώς και δε σας βάζω όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, αν και το αντίθετο να μου έλεγες, δικαίωμά σου είναι!!

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Σε πειράζω καλέ!! :) Σαφώς και δε σας βάζω όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, αν και το αντίθετο να μου έλεγες, δικαίωμά σου είναι!!


Το κατάλαβα.:) Άλλοι είναι, άλλοι δεν είναι. Πάει αναλόγως.

----------


## Deleted-150217

πάρτε μαθήματα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0J76KHjvzc

----------


## Deleted-150217

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUK6l19Indg

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> πάρτε μαθήματα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0J76KHjvzc





> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUK6l19Indg


Τά'χω ξαναδεί τα βίντεο, όπως και του Αστάθιου. Αυτός στο βίντεο (ο Vibrator, όπως αυτοαποκαλείται) είναι εντελώς διαφορετικός χαρακτήρας απο'μένα. Αυτά δεν μπορώ να τα κάνω με την καμία. Πιο εύκολα γίνεται Παναθηναϊκός ο Τσουκαλάς παρά εγω να τα κάνω αυτά.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Λίγο θάρρος χρειάζεται και να μη σε νοιάζει να εκτεθείς με την καλή έννοια πάντα.Εσύ τι σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις για όλο αυτό που περνάς; Θα κάτσεις μια ολόκληρη ζωή να κλαις πάνω απο το χυμένο γάλα για την άδικη κοινωνία;

----------


## chris athens

Δεν χρειάζεται θάρρος. Απλά θύμα προς εκμετάλλευση να είσαι έτοιμος να γίνεις.οι γυναίκες είναι υπερκαλυμενες από φλερτ.χεστηκαν αν θα της φλερτάρει κανείς η θα τις πλησιάσει

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Λίγο θάρρος χρειάζεται και να μη σε νοιάζει να εκτεθείς με την καλή έννοια πάντα.Εσύ τι σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις για όλο αυτό που περνάς; Θα κάτσεις μια ολόκληρη ζωή να κλαις πάνω απο το χυμένο γάλα για την άδικη κοινωνία;


Δεν υπάρχει θάρρος και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι που δεν είναι ο εαυτός μου. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Δε μου βγαίνει. Όχι, να μιλήσω σε άγνωστη κοπέλα, δεν το κάνω ποτέ. Είμαι χαμένος απο χέρι έτσι. Το μόνο που έχω βρει σαν λύση είναι να βάλω άλλο άτομο να μιλάει στο chat για'μένα μέχρι να βγω στο ραντεβού με την κοπέλα. Δε γίνεται αλλιώς.

----------


## chris athens

> Δεν υπάρχει θάρρος και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι που δεν είναι ο εαυτός μου. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Δε μου βγαίνει. Όχι, να μιλήσω σε άγνωστη κοπέλα, δεν το κάνω ποτέ. Είμαι χαμένος απο χέρι έτσι. Το μόνο που έχω βρει σαν λύση είναι να βάλω άλλο άτομο να μιλάει στο chat για'μένα μέχρι να βγω στο ραντεβού με την κοπέλα. Δε γίνεται αλλιώς.


οι πορνες είναι η καλυτερη λυση.άλλη λύση τα ρίχνεις σε αλλοδαπές

----------


## chris athens

Εμένα θα ακούς.Μόνο πορνες.οι μονες αληθινές γυναίκες .Μην χάνεις χρόνο με τις εξω

----------


## chris athens

Μακριά από σχέσεις με γυναικες αν δεν θες να καταστραφεις.η καταθλιψη θερίζει στις μερες μας και δεν αξιζει να παιρνεις ρισκο

----------


## Deleted-150217

Ναι αν κάποιος είναι εντελώς κάφρος και με απόψεις σαν τις δικές σου καλά που υπάρχουν οι ιερόδουλες και βγάζεις εκει τα γούστα σου γιατι όταν γράφεις ότι γουστάρεις απο την αδερφή σου μέχρι την γιαγιά σου είσαι επικίνδυνος για το κοινωνικό σύνολο..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εμένα θα ακούς.Μόνο πορνες.οι μονες αληθινές γυναίκες .Μην χάνεις χρόνο με τις εξω


Επικοινωνείς άνθρωπε μου;;; Αληθινές γυναίκες οι πληρωμένες; Μάλλον μόνο αυτές σε δέχονται γι' αυτό μιλάς έτσι, προφανώς μόνο λεφτά έχεις να προσφέρεις κι από χαρακτήρα και προσωπικότητα τίποτα καλό οπότε τι σε κάνει μια έξω γυναίκα; Μόστρα το πορτοφόλι σου; Λυπάμαι που θα σε ξυπνήσω απότομα αλλά δεν αρκεί...

Επειδή είσαι χάλια εσύ σαν άνθρωπος δεν σου φταίνε σε τίποτα οι σωστοί να τους κάνεις σαν τα μούτρα σου...

----------


## chris athens

> Ναι αν κάποιος είναι εντελώς κάφρος και με απόψεις σαν τις δικές σου καλά που υπάρχουν οι ιερόδουλες και βγάζεις εκει τα γούστα σου γιατι όταν γράφεις ότι γουστάρεις απο την αδερφή σου μέχρι την γιαγιά σου είσαι επικίνδυνος για το κοινωνικό σύνολο..


εγω του λεω να προσεχει γιατι εχω δει άπειρους φιλους να καταστρέφονται.οι περισσότερες γυναίκες είναι αψυχές και στιγμές υπολογιστριες

----------


## Deleted-150217

Μια γυναίκα είναι ο μόνος λόγος για τον οποίο αξίζει να καταστραφείς

----------


## elis

Κρισ χαλαρωσε αδερφε εδω ειμαστε ευαισθητεσ κι εγω αφου γνωρισα πολλεσ εκει κατεληξα αλλα εσυ που το ξερεισ;
Εγω τισ αγαπαω γι αυτο δεν παω γτ τισ βλεπω κ τισ ερωτευομαι οταν παω εσυ που το ξερεισ αυτο;οντωσ αυτεσ ειναι οι καλυτερεσ απο ολεσ αλλα μην τουσ τα λεσ τα μυστικα αγαπαμε αλλα δεν το λεμε κι αστεσ να ψαχνουν αντρα

----------


## elis

Ολα ειναι αναποδα σασ το πα κ θα το λεω μεχρι να πεθανω οι γυναικεσ εχουν καταπληκτικη αξια αλλα κοιμουνται

----------


## elis

Κ φταιει το μεγαλωμα τουσ ξοδευουν ενα καρο λεφτα κ κοιμουνται ορθιεσ οι περισσοτερεσ

----------


## chris athens

> Μια γυναίκα είναι ο μόνος λόγος για τον οποίο αξίζει να καταστραφείς


άμα είναι να καταστρέφεις καλύτερα να το κάνεις για ανθρωπο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Chris Athens,θες καλύτερα να ανοίξεις ένα διαφορετικό θέμα για να γράψεις τις απόψεις σου?
Μην σπαμάρεις το θέμα μου.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Gallowdance

> οι πορνες είναι η καλυτερη λυση.άλλη λύση τα ρίχνεις σε αλλοδαπές


Αυτές τις ρώτησες?

----------


## chris athens

> Αυτές τις ρώτησες?


οι καλυτερες κοπελες για προσέγγιση βρίσκονται Στα πορνεία.Ο τρόπος που χρειάζεται για ένα γίνει πιο εύκολη η προσέγγιση είναι ενα 20αρικο.αν δεν έχουμε τον τρόπο του 20αρικου τότε βρίσκουμε τον τρόπο του δεκαευρου.Ναι υπάρχουν ακόμα κοπελες που προσεγγίζονται ακόμα και με ένα δεκαρικο

----------


## Gallowdance

> οι καλυτερες κοπελες για προσέγγιση βρίσκονται Στα πορνεία.Ο τρόπος που χρειάζεται για ένα γίνει πιο εύκολη η προσέγγιση είναι ενα 20αρικο.αν δεν έχουμε τον τρόπο του 20αρικου τότε βρίσκουμε τον τρόπο του δεκαευρου.Ναι υπάρχουν ακόμα κοπελες που προσεγγίζονται ακόμα και με ένα δεκαρικο


Είσαι αξιοθρήνητος, ας προσεχες με ποιες έμπλεκες για να μην έφτανες στο σημείο να πληρώσεις για.....

----------


## chris athens

> Είσαι αξιοθρήνητος, ας προσεχες με ποιες έμπλεκες για να μην έφτανες στο σημείο να πληρώσεις για.....


βγήκες και εσύ εκτός θέματος.απλά λέω τα πράματα με το ονομα τους και το επίθετο μαζι

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Είσαι αξιοθρήνητος, ας προσεχες με ποιες έμπλεκες για να μην έφτανες στο σημείο να πληρώσεις για.....


δικιο εχει το παιδι!!! ... αφου μας ξερει οοοολες!!!

----------


## Gallowdance

> βγήκες και εσύ εκτός θέματος.απλά λέω τα πράματα με το ονομα τους και το επίθετο μαζι


Αφού γράφεις μαλακίες...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> βγήκες και εσύ εκτός θέματος.απλά λέω τα πράματα με το ονομα τους και το επίθετο μαζι


ετσι ακριβως!!! ...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αφού γράφεις μαλακίες...


χρονια ενδοπαλαμικη πεοπαλινδρομηση με ρηξη σπερματος σε φανταστικο στοχο... :cool:

----------


## Gallowdance

Τα ηρεμιστικά μπορεί να στα γράψει μόνο ψυχίατρος και νευρολόγος ή μπορεί και γενικός ιατρός;

----------


## chris athens

> Αφού γράφεις μαλακίες...


αποδειξε το αφου γράφω μαλακιες ?

----------


## Gallowdance

Θα σβηστούν που θα σβηστούν (ελπίζω) τα περιττά μηνύματα, ας αποσπάσω και μια πληροφορία!

----------


## Deleted-150217

> άμα είναι να καταστρέφεις καλύτερα να το κάνεις για ανθρωπο


http://s29.postimg.org/705nlv4pf/851...49355036_n.png
gallowdance να μην σβηστουν για να ξερουμε τι τύποι-->η λέξη άνθρωπος του πέφτει βαριά και δεν την αξίζει κυκλοφορουν αναμεσα μας

----------


## Gallowdance

> αποδειξε το αφου γράφω μαλακιες ?


Μιλάς για όλες, πότε πρόλαβες να τις μάθεις όλες; Κρίνεις από δέκα ηλίθιες που πέρασαν στη ζωή σου και σου έκαναν ζημιά; Τυχαίνει να συμμετέχεις σε ένα forum που τουλάχιστον το 50% των μελών είναι γυναίκες και μάλιστα οι περισσότερες από αυτές έχουν ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι προσβάλλεις και αυτές τις κοπέλες; Αν θες να βρίσεις τις γυναίκες, γίνε μέλος στο forum του cosmopolitan (και αν δεν την κάνεις σε μια ώρα από μόνος σου , εγώ να πάρω όλα τα στεντόν και ταβόρ μαζί !!!)

----------


## elis

Θα συμφωνησω κι εγω οτι οι πουτανεσ ειναι καταπληκτικεσ γυναικεσ κι εχουν ψυχη κ ειναι τυχεροσ οποιοσ τισ παντρευτει εσυ που το ξερεισ αυτο δε μασ λεσ;θα συμφωνησω επισησ οτι υπαρχουν καταπληκτικεσ γυναικεσ μετα τριαντα που ξερουν μια δουλεια μεταξυ τριαντα κ σαραντα ειναι τα διαμαντια

----------


## chris athens

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## elis

Γκαλοου κατσε εχεισ γνωρισει καμια εγω δυο τρεισ ηπιαμε καφε απλα καταπληκτικεσ κ οχι τωρα απο παλια ειχα αυτη τη γνωμη ασε τα κοινωνικα στερεοτυπα εχουν ψυχη κ ξερουν να κουμανταρουν ενα σπιτι οι περισσοτερεσ ζουν μονεσ κ ξερουνε ντυνονται παντα απλα κ ομορφα πιστεψε με εχουν αξια εγω την βλεπω μπορει να ειμαι ο χειροτεροσ αλλα την αξια τουσ την αναγνωριζω

----------


## elis

Κρισ γτ ετσι φορτωμενοσ ρε φιλε

----------


## Gallowdance

Δεν τα βάζω με τις κοπέλες που κάνουν αυτό το επάγγελμα, μου τη δίνει η στενομυαλιά μερικών ατόμων βρε elis μου. Ακόμα και για αυτές μιλάει σαν να είναι 'σκουπίδια' και του "χρωστάνε" και από πάνω, ποιός νομίζει ότι είναι τέλος πάντων;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> http://s29.postimg.org/705nlv4pf/851...49355036_n.png
> gallowdance να μην σβηστουν για να ξερουμε τι τύποι-->η λέξη άνθρωπος του πέφτει βαριά και δεν την αξίζει κυκλοφορουν αναμεσα μας


και ομως κυκλοφορουν !!! ευτυχως ομως δεν εχουν τα κοτσια να μας τα πουν ευθεως...κρυβονται πισω απο οθονες τα κοτοπουλα

----------


## chris athens

> Κρισ γτ ετσι φορτωμενοσ ρε φιλε


απλα δεν μπορώ την ελληνική υποκρισία των γυναικων

----------


## Gallowdance

Άντε και γαμήσου πια, αρκετά ασχοληθήκαμε!

----------


## chris athens

Κότες και γυφτισες είναι αυτές που δέχονται ο άλλος να τους πληρώνει τα έξοδα.καμία αξιοπρέπεια

----------


## chris athens

> Άντε και γαμήσου πια, αρκετά ασχοληθήκαμε!


έτσι μπράβο βγαλτα από μέσα σου

----------


## Gallowdance

Ναι, εσένα περίμενα, γαμώ τη σκατομυαλια μου.......

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> έτσι μπράβο βγαλτα από μέσα σου


αυτο ηθελες απο την αρχη τρολακι....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ναι, εσένα περίμενα, γαμώ τη σκατομυαλια μου.......


ρε γκαλοου αυτος ειναι για γελια ρε αγαπη μου .. μην μου χαλιεσαι τωρα και για το καθε τρολακι

----------


## chris athens

> Ναι, εσένα περίμενα, γαμώ τη σκατομυαλια μου.......


εσυ μάλλον με έχεις παρεξηγήσει.ίσως να σε παρεξηγησα και εγω

----------


## elis

Το ξερω το παραμυθι ολεσ γυναικεσ ειστε κ με δουλευετε λεσ κ τωρα βγηκα απο το αυγο θα βρειτε ολη μπελα ξερετε γτ σασ ειπα ολα τα μυστικα τ πλανητη εγω χεστηκα γ φυλακη ημουνα εσεισ θα τρεχετε οτι θεωρειται μαλακια ειναι ολα τα μυστικα τ πλανητη λεσ κι εγω γεννηθηκα χτεσ χασατε κυριεσ μου αυτα τα κολπα ειναι παλια

----------


## chris athens

> αυτο ηθελες απο την αρχη τρολακι....


δεν ήρθα με σκοπό να φέρω αναστάτωση.απλά συνέβη χωρίς να το θέλω.Τώρα φταίω εγώ να πω ότι όποιος έχει τη μύγα μυγιαζεται

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> δεν ήρθα με σκοπό να φέρω αναστάτωση.απλά συνέβη χωρίς να το θέλω.Τώρα φταίω εγώ να πω ότι όποιος έχει τη μύγα μυγιαζεται


ασε ρε τρολακι .. που δεν μπηκες για αυτο... 2 μερες τωρα προσπαθεις !!!..
άκου ξεφτυλοτρολακι...να φτασεις ατομα σαν την γκαλοου δεν φτανεις, ακομα και αν ζησεις 8 ζωες!!.. αλλα που να καταλάβεις κακομοιρη!!

----------


## κύριος

troll overdose σε αυτο το θεμα

----------


## chris athens

> ασε ρε τρολακι .. που δεν μπηκες για αυτο... 2 μερες τωρα προσπαθεις !!!..
> οπα ξεφτυλοτρολακι...να φτασεις ατομα σαν την γκαλοου δεν φτανεις, ακομα και αν ζησεις 8 ζωες!!.. μαζεψε το βρωμοστομα σου τωρα !!


δεν πας καλά.Την άποψη μου λέω όπως όλοι.Δηλαδή πρέπει να συμφωνώ σε όλα?Όλοι λίγο πολύ στην Ελλάδα ξέρουν πως συμπεριφέρονται οι γυναικες.Εγώ απλά μεταδιδω την σκέψη των πολλών

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> troll overdose σε αυτο το θεμα


ακομα το παλευει ομως... εχει πεισμα ο αστροφυσικος!!

----------


## Deleted-150217

Σιγά μην είναι τρολ.Ξέρεις πόσοι τέτοιοι κυκλοφορούν εκεί έξω; Για κάνε μια βόλτα στο fb και θα βρεις πολλούς σαν δαύτον και μάλιστα μερικοί έχουν likes και απο γυναίκες...

----------


## elis

Ρε μαλακα κρισ νυσταζω πειναω ειμαι φτωχοσ ειμαι ασχημοσ ειμαι τρελοσ κ γενικα αμα με δεισ σαν αστεγοσ δυο τρια πραγματα θυμαμαι ακομα οτι ειμαι 190 κ 100 κιλα εχεισ καμια ορεξη να κοψω τα φαρμακα γτ εγω δεν εχω αμα εχεισ. Ομωσ πεσ μου

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σιγά μην είναι τρολ.Ξέρεις πόσοι τέτοιοι κυκλοφορούν εκεί έξω; Για κάνε μια βόλτα στο fb και θα βρεις πολλούς σαν δαύτον και μάλιστα μερικοί έχουν likes και απο γυναίκες...


χμμμ... ευτυχως εμενα στο δικο μ φβ δεν μου χει τυχει τετοιο κελεπουρι!!...
τρολακι πρεπει να ναι... 2 μερες τωρα μας εχει πρηξει ..!! δεν ξερω και γω σε ποσα θεματα ..το λεει και το ξαναλεει... και το ξαναλεει...

----------


## elis

Κι εχω βαρυ χερι ετσι να σ ριξω μια φαπα να πηγαινεισ σκυφτοσ μια ζωη δε θελω να τα κοψω τα φαρμακα εσυ θελεισ εγω δε θελω πηγαινε αλλου

----------


## elis

Ανεχτηκατε το γουαι να κι αυτοσ εμεισ φταιμε δε. Φταιει αυτοσ αυτοσ ειναι μαλακασ

----------


## elis

Κι αμα θεσ σ λεω κ που μενω να ερθεισ να με δεισ ρωτα που ειναι η αρκουδα κ θα σ πουνε

----------


## Anakin

> Κότες και γυφτισες είναι αυτές που δέχονται ο άλλος να τους πληρώνει τα έξοδα.καμία αξιοπρέπεια


Ισχυει! Γυφτισα ειναι οποια δεχεται η απαιτει κιολας να της πληρωνει ο αλλος τα εξοδα και θα επρεπε να ντρεπεται γι αυτο αλλα μην τσουβαλιαζουμε, δεν ειναι ολες ετσι.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ανεχτηκατε το γουαι να κι αυτοσ εμεισ φταιμε δε. Φταιει αυτοσ αυτοσ ειναι μαλακασ


εσυ να τα βλέπεις!.. τι ακουμε καθε μερα εδω μεσα απο τον καθε φωστηρα..και με στεναχωρεις απο πανω και εσυ!

----------


## elis

Οσο παιρνω φαρμακα μη φοβασαι δε δαγκωνω αμα τα κοψω εχω υποψιν απο που να αρχισω ελα να με δεισ να ξερεισ εναν ψυχολογο θα τον πετουσα στη θαλασα κανονισε μην τα κοψω

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ισχυει! Γυφτισα ειναι οποια δεχεται η απαιτει κιολας να της πληρωνει ο αλλος τα εξοδα και θα επρεπε να ντρεπεται γι αυτο αλλα μην τσουβαλιαζουμε, δεν ειναι ολες ετσι.


απο χθες του το λεμε... οχι ειμαστε ολες λεει ετσι... αδηλωτες πορνες και γυφτισες

----------


## elis

Θα μαθεισ να μιλασ με τροπο αλλιωσ ελα να με δεισ θα σ λυθουν ολεσ οι αποριεσ θεσσαλονικη αθλητεσ τρελλοι δεν ειναι πολλοι γι αυτο ελα ρωτα με ξερουν ολοι τωρα παιρνω φαρμακα οποτε δεν υπαρχει λογοσ να μαλωσουμε οτι κ να κανεισ αμα τα κοψω ομωσ τραβα χαρτακι κ μπεσ στη σειρα

----------


## elis

Αποψη του δικαιωμα του ασ λεει οτι θελει δε θα χαρακτηριζει. Κ με τροπο παντα ασ πει οτι θελει δε με νοιαζει ο τροποσ με τρελενει

----------


## Anakin

> απο χθες του το λεμε... οχι ειμαστε ολες λεει ετσι... αδηλωτες πορνες και γυφτισες


Χαχαχαχα οτι να ναι

----------


## kostas62

πραγματικα μενω εκπληκτος με την συζητηση που εχετε ανοιξει! 

γιατι τετοιο παθος? 

ειναι τοσο σημαντικο αυτο το θεμα και ασχολειστε τοσες μερες? 

εδω η χωρα μας βρισκεται μεταξυ σφυρας και ακμονος παλι ,και εσεις καταναλωνετε τοση ενεργεια μαλωνοντας μεταξυ σας για κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> πραγματικα μενω εκπληκτος με την συζητηση που εχετε ανοιξει! 
> 
> γιατι τετοιο παθος? 
> 
> ειναι τοσο σημαντικο αυτο το θεμα και ασχολειστε τοσες μερες? 
> 
> εδω η χωρα μας βρισκεται μεταξυ σφυρας και ακμονος παλι ,και εσεις καταναλωνετε τοση ενεργεια μαλωνοντας μεταξυ σας για κατι τετοιο?


αν ασχοληθω με αυτο που συμβαινει στην χωρα μας αυτην την στιγμη...θα πάθω νευρικο κλονισμο!!!..και δεν βρισκω ακρη με τους αγροτες... τελικα εχουν δικιο ή αδικο?

----------


## chris athens

Για κάποια φασιστακια ένα εχω να πω.Η σιωπή του ελεύθερου λόγου δεν θα περάσει.
Ουτε ακομα και με τον εκφοβισμο του θανατου.ειμαι ετοιμος να πεθανω για τα ιδανικα μου.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Eτσι https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cy4qVgiznI

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Για κάποια φασιστακια ένα εχω να πω.Η σιωπή του ελεύθερου λόγου δεν θα περάσει.
> Ουτε ακομα και με τον εκφοβισμο του θανατου.ειμαι ετοιμος να πεθανω για τα ιδανικα μου.


εσενα αν σου ερχοταν ενα βλαμμενος και σου ελεγε συνεχεια οτι η μανα σου ειναι αδηλωτη ***** ..θα καθοσουν κοτουλα και θα συμφωνουσες ??? (ικανο σε εχω),...
μου μαθες και τον φασισμο πυροτουβλο!!!

----------


## Deleted-150217

Εσένα rea πως σου αρέσει να σε προσεγγίσει κάποιος; τι πρέπει να κάνω;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εσένα rea πως σου αρέσει να σε προσεγγίσει κάποιος; τι πρέπει να κάνω;


χαχαχα λοβοτομη !!!

----------


## Deleted-150217

τι είναι η λοβοτομή;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> τι είναι η λοβοτομή;


καλα θα σκεφτω καποια αλλη αυτοθυσια!!:p

----------


## Deleted-150217

rea γκουγκλαρα τι είναι η λοβοτομή και είδα ότι είναι κάτι κακο.Γιατι μου φερεσαι έτσι; Εγώ σου είπα κάτι καλό.Μήπως μου το κρατας μανιάτικο από τότε που ήσουν ban και δεν μπορεσα να σου απαντήσω στο εμαιλ που μου είχες στείλει και μου ζήταγες βοήθεια; Παρόλα αυτά είμαι έτοιμος να ακούσω την επόμενη αυτοθυσία που θα μου ζητήσεις.Ακόμη να πω προς όλα τα αγαπητά μέλη του φόρουμ ότι η πρόταση για ένα δικό μου (σας) φόρουμ ισχύει ακόμη.Εδώ μέσα είδαμε όλοι ότι η τεχνική υποστήριξη ειναι για τα πανηγύρια.Εσείς νιώθετε ασφάλεια εδώ μέσα; Δε μου στείλατε όμως και το εγχείρημα δε μπορεί να προχωρήσει χωρίς την δική σας πολύτιμη συνδρομή. Παρόλα αυτά περιμένω ακόμη την επικοινωνία σας στο [email protected] για τα περαιτέρω.
Αντε βρε κινητοποιηθείτε.Ερχεται και ο βαλεντίνος όπου να`ναι και πρέπει όλοι να είμαστε μαζί και αγαπημένοι :)

----------


## Phatox

ποιος ξερει γιατι χρησιμοποιουσαν την λαβοτομη?????

----------


## Constantly curious

> ποιος ξερει γιατι χρησιμοποιουσαν την λαβοτομη?????


Στα αρχικα σταδια της ιατρικης και ειδικα στον αγνωστο κοσμο του εγκεφαλου πειραματικα θα βρηκαν οτι κατ αυτον τον τροπο ο ανθρωπος μετα εχει απωλεια μνημης και απωλεια γενικως.
Αν θυμαμαι καλα, βολεψε καποιες ηγεσιες στο να αποχαυνωσει μεγαλα μυαλα. Για να μην παω σε συνωμοσιολογικο σεναριο φαινεται πως η επεμβαση στον ανθρωπινο εγκεφαλο δεν ειναι τοσο απλο σπορ.

Για αυτο και μας εχουν τιγκαρει- μυησει στην υποθεση τεχνητη νοημοσυνη, να μας τσιπαρουν να τελειωνουν. :p

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> rea γκουγκλαρα τι είναι η λοβοτομή και είδα ότι είναι κάτι κακο.Γιατι μου φερεσαι έτσι; Εγώ σου είπα κάτι καλό.Μήπως μου το κρατας μανιάτικο από τότε που ήσουν ban και δεν μπορεσα να σου απαντήσω στο εμαιλ που μου είχες στείλει και μου ζήταγες βοήθεια; Παρόλα αυτά είμαι έτοιμος να ακούσω την επόμενη αυτοθυσία που θα μου ζητήσεις.Ακόμη να πω προς όλα τα αγαπητά μέλη του φόρουμ ότι η πρόταση για ένα δικό μου (σας) φόρουμ ισχύει ακόμη.Εδώ μέσα είδαμε όλοι ότι η τεχνική υποστήριξη ειναι για τα πανηγύρια.Εσείς νιώθετε ασφάλεια εδώ μέσα; Δε μου στείλατε όμως και το εγχείρημα δε μπορεί να προχωρήσει χωρίς την δική σας πολύτιμη συνδρομή. Παρόλα αυτά περιμένω ακόμη την επικοινωνία σας στο [email protected] για τα περαιτέρω.
> Αντε βρε κινητοποιηθείτε.Ερχεται και ο βαλεντίνος όπου να`ναι και πρέπει όλοι να είμαστε μαζί και αγαπημένοι :)


χαχαχα σε πειραζα ρε χαζο... τι μονο εσυ θα με δουλευεις? ..

----------


## Phatox

> Στα αρχικα σταδια της ιατρικης και ειδικα στον αγνωστο κοσμο του εγκεφαλου πειραματικα θα βρηκαν οτι κατ αυτον τον τροπο ο ανθρωπος μετα εχει απωλεια μνημης και απωλεια γενικως.
> Αν θυμαμαι καλα, βολεψε καποιες ηγεσιες στο να αποχαυνωσει μεγαλα μυαλα. Για να μην παω σε συνωμοσιολογικο σεναριο φαινεται πως η επεμβαση στον ανθρωπινο εγκεφαλο δεν ειναι τοσο απλο σπορ.
> 
> Για αυτο και μας εχουν τιγκαρει- μυησει στην υποθεση τεχνητη νοημοσυνη, να μας τσιπαρουν να τελειωνουν. :p


εχει καποιο Point αυτο. την λαβοτομη την χρησιμοποιουσαν κυριως για τους σχιζοφρενοις η λαβοτομη νεκρονει τα αισθηματα του ανθρωπου.

----------


## Macgyver

> αν ασχοληθω με αυτο που συμβαινει στην χωρα μας αυτην την στιγμη...θα πάθω νευρικο κλονισμο!!!..και δεν βρισκω ακρη με τους αγροτες... τελικα εχουν δικιο ή αδικο?



Εχουν 100% δικιο, ο κολλητος μου ηταν αγροτης , τα ξερω απο πρωτο χερι , ειμαι μαζι τους , να τα κανουν λιμπα , εδω θελει η ΕΕ να μειωθουν οι αγροτες σε 2-3 % , που ειναι σε ολη την Ευρωπη , ενωεμεις εχουμε 20 % , οποτε παιζεται πλεον η επιβιωση τους , φοβαμαι μην εχουμε ξκαι νεκρους , αν ημουν αγροτης , μονο πεθαμενος θα παραταγα τα μπλοκα , αν και κατα την γνωμη μου , θελουν οι Ευρωπαιοι , να δειξουν οτι φτασαν τους Ελληνες στο οριο , ωστε να δικαιολογησουν το κονδυλι που θα επιβαρυνθουν οι Ευρωπαιοι φορολογουμενοι , για την αποπληρωμη του χρεους , εμεις δεν μπορουμε να το πληρωσουμε , με τιποτα , μας θελουν υπαλληλους στις πολυεθνικες τους , τα παλιοκαθικα , και να εκμεταλλευτουν αυτοι την αγροτικη μας κληρονιομια ..............

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν χρειάζεται θάρρος. Απλά θύμα προς εκμετάλλευση να είσαι έτοιμος να γίνεις.οι γυναίκες είναι υπερκαλυμενες από φλερτ.χεστηκαν αν θα της φλερτάρει κανείς η θα τις πλησιάσει



Εκ πειρας , το καλυτερο αφροδισιακο για μια γυναικα ειναι τα λογια , τα σωστα ........το σημειο G ειναι ταυτια .............οποιος ψαχνει οπουδηποτε αλλου , απλα χανει τον χρονο του .........

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εχουν 100% δικιο, ο κολλητος μου ηταν αγροτης , τα ξερω απο πρωτο χερι , ειμαι μαζι τους , να τα κανουν λιμπα , εδω θελει η ΕΕ να μειωθουν οι αγροτες σε 2-3 % , που ειναι σε ολη την Ευρωπη , ενωεμεις εχουμε 20 % , οποτε παιζεται πλεον η επιβιωση τους , φοβαμαι μην εχουμε ξκαι νεκρους , αν ημουν αγροτης , μονο πεθαμενος θα παραταγα τα μπλοκα , αν και κατα την γνωμη μου , θελουν οι Ευρωπαιοι , να δειξουν οτι φτασαν τους Ελληνες στο οριο , ωστε να δικαιολογησουν το κονδυλι που θα επιβαρυνθουν οι Ευρωπαιοι φορολογουμενοι , για την αποπληρωμη του χρεους , εμεις δεν μπορουμε να το πληρωσουμε , με τιποτα , μας θελουν υπαλληλους στις πολυεθνικες τους , τα παλιοκαθικα , και να εκμεταλλευτουν αυτοι την αγροτικη μας κληρονιομια ..............


αντιλογος: και εγω ειχα μια γνωστη που πηρε ενα χωραφακι για να τσεπωσει επιχορηγησεις και επιδόματα ... και αποσο ειχα ακουσει γενικα στην επαρχια αυτες οι λαμογιες ηταν πολυ συχνο φαινομενο και πολλοι αγροτες φαγανε καλα... δεν θα πρεπε να υπάρχει ενας ελεγχος στο που πάνε τα λεφτα μας?.. εγω ειμαι εμπορος ..πληρωνω ασφαλεια καθε μηνα, εκεινοι γιατι να πληρωνουν μια φορα τον χρονο και τα υπόλοιπα να τα δινω εγω?
και πως γινεται στην λαικη, οι πάγκοι των παραγωγων να εχουν τις ιδιες τιμες με τα εμπορευματα που πουλάνε οι μεσαζοντες?
και τι ειδους διαμαρτυρια ειναι να κλεινουν τις εθνικες, εμεις τι φταιμε?...

----------


## Macgyver

> αντιλογος: και εγω ειχα μια γνωστη που πηρε ενα χωραφακι για να τσεπωσει επιχορηγησεις και επιδόματα ... και αποσο ειχα ακουσει γενικα στην επαρχια αυτες οι λαμογιες ηταν πολυ συχνο φαινομενο και πολλοι αγροτες φαγανε καλα... δεν θα πρεπε να υπάρχει ενας ελεγχος στο που πάνε τα λεφτα μας?.. εγω ειμαι εμπορος ..πληρωνω ασφαλεια καθε μηνα, εκεινοι γιατι να πληρωνουν μια φορα τον χρονο και τα υπόλοιπα να τα δινω εγω?
> και πως γινεται στην λαικη, οι πάγκοι των παραγωγων να εχουν τις ιδιες τιμες με τα εμπορευματα που πουλάνε οι μεσαζοντες?
> και τι ειδους διαμαρτυρια ειναι να κλεινουν τις εθνικες, εμεις τι φταιμε?...


Oντως , υπαρχει ενα 15% των αγροτων , που τα τσεπωνουν χοντρα , το υπολοιπο 85% πειναει , τα περισσοτερα τα τσεπωνουν οι μεσαζοντες , τοχω ζησει το πραμα , δεν ειμαι αγροτης , οπως ξερεις , ελεγχος στην Ελλαδα ? ανεκδοτο ειναι αυτο ? οι μεσαζοντες τα παιρνουν μπιρ παρα απο τους παραγωγους , γι αυτο εχουν τις ιδιες τιμες με την λαικη ..............ο κολλητος μου , εχει 1800 δεντρα ελιες , 120 στρεμματα , την ελια , την επαιρνε ο μεσιτης 1.2 - 1.5 ευρω , και εφτανε στην λιανικη 6-7 ευρω , εβγαζε καθαρα 5-6.000/ετησιως , με πολυ προσωπικη εργασια , και γιαυτο νοικιασε το κτημα , 3.000 / χρονο , και πηγε Γερμανια , και τωρα του ζητανε και φορους , ενφια , απο τις 3.000 ..........................................ο μεσιτης ειχε παρει στον γυιο του , αμαξι 50.000 ευρω ..................τι φταιμε εμεις ? δεν φταιμε , αλλα αμα παιζεται η επιβιωση του αγροτου , οχι το κερδος , η επιβιωση , το τονιζω , ολα ειναι πιθανα ........................ας σηκωσει πλεον καποιος κεφαλι σε αυτην την χωρα , που ειναι στο ελεος του καθε μαλακα πολιτικου , ειτε Ευρωπααιου , ειτε Ελληνα ..............και τα γραφω αυτα , οντας απο τους ευνοημενους , οχι αγροτες , ξερεις ρεα ποιους , σουχω πει .........................

----------


## elis

Θα σ πω εγω που πειναω κ ξερω γτ πειναω γτ ο αγροτησ δε μπορει να πουλησει λιανικη γτ οι αδειεσ στη λαικη δινονται σε εμπορουσ
Γτ καθε αγροτησ επρεπε να χει μαγαζακι κ να πουλαει αυτα που βγαζει κ κανα δυο μαλακιεσ ακομα γτ ο τροποσ δουλειασ ειναι απαρχιωμενοσ κ δουλευουν με τσαπα κ φτυαρι γτ δεν κανουν μαζικη παραγωγη θα σ αναλυσω την ελια για να καταλαβεισ τι ειναι επαγγελματιασ
Κρατασ λεφτα για λιπασματα κ ραντιζεισ κ κλααδευεισ πολλοι δε βαζουν λιπασματα για οικονομια δεν ξερουν να τα ριξουν οικονομικα ολα ειναι ο τροποσ που δουλευεισ εγω ξερω ολη τη δουλεια απο το χωραφι μεχρι να γινει μπουκαλι σε ραφι χωρισ λεφτα τσαμπανταν με σελιδεσ φμπ κ διαφημιση στη γκουγκλ ειμαι προγραμματιστησ κατα τα αλλα εκει που ο αλλοσ πληρωνει για μια σελιδα εγω την κανω μονοσ διαφημιση στο φμπ με κοινα στοχευσησ τσαμπα διαφημιση γκουγκλ τσαμπα δεν τα κανω για να μη χαλασω την πιατσα πουλαω τενεκεδια γτ αυτο με συμφερει περισσοτερο απο ολα αυτα που σ λεω γτ ειναι μπουρδελακι το κρατοσ κ η αγορα

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Πείτε παρακαλώ τρόπους με τους οποίους μπορώ να προσεγγίσω μια κοπέλα που θα μου αρέσει.Τι να της πω κλπ.


'Ελα δω μα...

----------


## elis

Θεσ να μπεισ μεσα κανε ολα αυτα κ πουλα οχτω ευρω για να βγουν ολα αυτα πρεπει να πουλασ δεκαπεντε κ εικοσι ευρω το κιλο για να καταλαβετε τι ειναι ελλαδα η πιατσα λεει οχτω εγω πουλαω πεντε γτ τα ζυγισα κι ασ ερθουν οικονομολογοι να τουσ το αποδειξω ειναι μπουρδελο το κρατοσ δεν ευνοει την επειχηρηση ξερω ολη τη δουλεια αναλυτικα μεχρι κ το τελευταιο ευρω κ ολουσ τουσ τροπουσ απο οικονομικο μεχρι ακριβο φτιαξτε το κρατοσ να τα κανουμε ολοι αλλα ειναι καρναβαλια οι πολιτικοι η αγορα κανει κουμαντο τα καρναβαλια να φυγουν απο τη μεση δε μπορω να τουσ βλεπω ξερω πωσ δουλευουν ολοι πλεον αυτη ειναι η αληθεια

----------


## chris athens

> Εκ πειρας , το καλυτερο αφροδισιακο για μια γυναικα ειναι τα λογια , τα σωστα ........το σημειο G ειναι ταυτια .............οποιος ψαχνει οπουδηποτε αλλου , απλα χανει τον χρονο του .........


μπα.δεν νομιζω .μυθοπλασία παλιών εποχών ίσως.μάλλον θα είσαι της παλιότερης εποχης

----------


## Macgyver

> μπα.δεν νομιζω .μυθοπλασία παλιών εποχών ίσως.μάλλον θα είσαι της παλιότερης εποχης



Eιμαι της παλιοτερης εποχης , αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου , παντα εκ πειρας , ποια ειναι η δικη σου ? διοτι τα λογια αποκαλυπτουν πολλα για τον χαρακτηρα και την ιδιοσυγκρασια τοτυ ανθρωπου , το ποσο πιστευει στον εαυτο του , το ποσο αντιληψη εχει , το χιουμορ του , γενικα το ποιον του .................και αυτα ειναι διαχρονικα , δεν ισχυει τι ειναι της μοδας...........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ρε παιδιά,αν δω μια άγνωστη που να μου αρέσει,πως την προσεγγίζω?
Τι να της πω δηλαδή?Πως την εντυπωσιάζω και πως την κεντρίζω το ενδιαφέρον?

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ξερω αν το διαβασες , ισως απευθυνομουν στον wrsrp , επειδη δεν σε βλεπω ναυτοσχεδιαζεις , εκανα το εξης πειραμα , ειχα μια φωτογραφικη ( απλη των 100 ευρω ) , σεναν πεζοδρομο ημουν , Χαλανδρι , και ελεγα σε κοπελες να με φωτογραφισουν ( εχω και καποια ηλικια , μειονεκτημα οταν απευθυνεσαι σε νεωτερες κατα πολυ , οι μεγαλυτερες ηταν μακραν πιο ανετες ) , γιατι ειναι καινουρια η μηχανη ( εδω μπορεις να πεις οτι εισαι απο αλλη πολη ) , ολες δεχτηκανε , και 2 στις 10 ( σε καμμια 10αρια τοκανα ) ειχε ορεξη για περαιτερω κουβεντουλα , ειμαστε σε δημοσιο μερος , 23.00 ωρα , λιγο ακαταλληλη , παντως λειτουργησε το πειραμα ..............τωρα αμα σου αρεσει κιολας , βλεπω να πεφτει μουγκαμαρα , εγω βλεπω τις παντες σαν φιλες , οχι σαν υποψηφιες , ετσι ειμαι πιο ανετος , αμα τις εβλεπα σαν υποψηφιες , θα μεπιανε κι εμενα μουγκαμαρα .......

----------


## chris athens

> Eιμαι της παλιοτερης εποχης , αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου , παντα εκ πειρας , ποια ειναι η δικη σου ? διοτι τα λογια αποκαλυπτουν πολλα για τον χαρακτηρα και την ιδιοσυγκρασια τοτυ ανθρωπου , το ποσο πιστευει στον εαυτο του , το ποσο αντιληψη εχει , το χιουμορ του , γενικα το ποιον του .................και αυτα ειναι διαχρονικα , δεν ισχυει τι ειναι της μοδας...........


πολυ ρομαντικά ακούγονται αυτά.το μόνο που νοιάζει τις περισσοτερες σημερινές κοπελες είναι το image.lifestyle και άλλες τέτοιες μπούρδες.

----------


## Macgyver

> πολυ ρομαντικά ακούγονται αυτά.το μόνο που νοιάζει τις περισσοτερες σημερινές κοπελες είναι το image.lifestyle και άλλες τέτοιες μπούρδες.




Δεν ειναι ρομαντικα αυτα , ειναι ρεαλιστικοτατα , υπαρχει μια μικρη μεριδα γυναικων , συνηθως μικρης ηλικιας , με οχι ιδιαιτερη αντιληψη /ρεαλισμο , που οντως ενδιαφερεται για το ιματζ και το λαιφσταιλ , αλλα αυτες δεν ενδιαφερουν ουτε τον WJSRP , ουτε τον Γουαι και προφανως οχι εμενα , μην τις τσουβαλιαζουμε ολες ................ δλδ τι ιματζ , το ιματζ/λαιφσταιλ ( που μας πασαρε ο εξυπνακιας ο Κωστοπουλος με τα κωλοπεριοδικα του , χρειαζεται χρηματα ) , και πλεον κατερρευσε το ιματζ , υπο το βαρος της οικονομικης ανεχειας ...........

----------


## chris athens

> Δεν ειναι ρομαντικα αυτα , ειναι ρεαλιστικοτατα , υπαρχει μια μικρη μεριδα γυναικων , συνηθως μικρης ηλικιας , με οχι ιδιαιτερη αντιληψη /ρεαλισμο , που οντως ενδιαφερεται για το ιματζ και το λαιφσταιλ , αλλα αυτες δεν ενδιαφερουν ουτε τον WJSRP , ουτε τον Γουαι και προφανως οχι εμενα , μην τις τσουβαλιαζουμε ολες ................ δλδ τι ιματζ , το ιματζ/λαιφσταιλ ( που μας πασαρε ο εξυπνακιας ο Κωστοπουλος με τα κωλοπεριοδικα του , χρειαζεται χρηματα ) , και πλεον κατερρευσε το ιματζ , υπο το βαρος της οικονομικης ανεχειας ...........


Εγώ παντως βλέπω πως η μακακια στις γυναίκες καλά κρατάει ακόμα και στις μέρες μας.μπορεί και να είμαι λαθος αλλά δεν νομιζω. ειδικά με αυτά που βλέπω τριγύρω μου και από τους γνωστούς μου

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγώ παντως βλέπω πως η μακακια στις γυναίκες καλά κρατάει ακόμα και στις μέρες μας.μπορεί και να είμαι λαθος αλλά δεν νομιζω. ειδικά με αυτά που βλέπω τριγύρω μου και από τους γνωστούς μου


Δεν θελω να σε κοντραρω , αποψεις παραθετουμε ............ δεν τσακωνωμαστε ....

----------


## chris athens

> Δεν θελω να σε κοντραρω , αποψεις παραθετουμε ............ δεν τσακωνωμαστε ....


 μπα.. παρεξήγηση.δεν τσαντιστικά η τσακώνομαι μαζί σου. απλά την άποψη μου λεω

----------


## Gallowdance

Μπορεί αρκετές γυναίκες, μικρότερης συνήθως ηλικίας, να ενδιαφέρονται για το image και το lifestyle, αλλά μη μας λες ότι οι άντρες ενδιαφέρονται για τις ταπεινές κοπέλες με όχι ιδιαίτερη εμφάνιση, γιατί είναι σαν να κοροϊδεύεις κάποιες από εμάς μέσα στο forum που, από τη μια, με τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε επιλέγουμε να είμαστε ήπιων τόνων και, από την άλλη, δεν είμαστε το πρότυπο της ποθητής γυναίκας (για να το θέσω κάπως κομψά, χωρίς να θέλω να προσβάλλω καμία κοπέλα). Επίσης, μια φορά σε ρώτησα αν ένας άντρας θα επέλεγε να είναι με μια κοπέλα που αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα, οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα, εν συγκρίσει με μια γυναίκα και δεν έλαβα ποτέ απάντηση. Μη μας "πουλάς παραμύθι" κιόλας...

----------


## Macgyver

> μπα.. παρεξήγηση.δεν τσαντιστικά η τσακώνομαι μαζί σου. απλά την άποψη μου λεω




Μια απο τα ιδια , κι εγω .......

----------


## chris athens

> Μπορεί αρκετές γυναίκες, μικρότερης συνήθως ηλικίας, να ενδιαφέρονται για το image και το lifestyle, αλλά μη μας λες ότι οι άντρες ενδιαφέρονται για τις ταπεινές κοπέλες με όχι ιδιαίτερη εμφάνιση, γιατί είναι σαν να κοροϊδεύεις κάποιες από εμάς μέσα στο forum που, από τη μια, με τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε επιλέγουμε να είμαστε ήπιων τόνων και, από την άλλη, δεν είμαστε το πρότυπο της ποθητής γυναίκας (για να το θέσω κάπως κομψά, χωρίς να θέλω να προσβάλλω καμία κοπέλα). Επίσης, μια φορά σε ρώτησα αν ένας άντρας θα επέλεγε να είναι με μια κοπέλα που αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα, οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα, εν συγκρίσει με μια γυναίκα και δεν έλαβα ποτέ απάντηση. Μη μας "πουλάς παραμύθι" κιόλας...


δεν θυμάμαι καν την ερώτηση σου.και δεν πουλάω κανένα παραμύθι.οι γυναικες είναι ότι να'ναι γενικώς και όχι οι αντρες.Εσύ βρίσκεις για πλάκα ένα αντρα αγόρι η ότι άλλο θέλεις μπαίνοντας απλά στο φεισμπουκ.Ο άντρας δεν μπορεί να κάνει το ίδιο.όλες βρίσκεται αντρα πανεύκολα.Μην ξανακούσω Ότι παίζει ρόλο ή εμφάνιση Γιατί αυτα είναι αστεία.δικές ανασφαλειες που σας τις δημιούργησε το λαιφσταιλ και λοιπές κκωλοφυλαδες.δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο γοητευτικό από μια ντροπαλή κοπέλα με καλή καρδιά ανεξάρτητου εμφανισης.εδώ θα πω ότι υπάρχουν και κάποιοι αντρες θύματα του λαιφσταιλ.βλέπε ξανθιά χαζογκομενα κλπ. αλλά αυτοί είναι η μειοψηφία σε αντίθεση με τις γυναικες που είναι η πλειοψηφία

----------


## Macgyver

Γιατι καλε δεν μπορει ο αντρας δεν μπορει να βρει εξ ισου ευκολα γυναικα , αυτο πρωτη φορα το διαβαζω ...............................το θεμα ειναι οι γυναικες ΤΙ ΣΟΙ αντρα θα βρουν , στο easy ..........

----------


## chris athens

> Γιατι καλε δεν μπορει ο αντρας δεν μπορει να βρει εξ ισου ευκολα γυναικα , αυτο πρωτη φορα το διαβαζω ...............................το θεμα ειναι οι γυναικες ΤΙ ΣΟΙ αντρα θα βρουν , στο easy ..........


αλλες απαιτήσεις ο αντρας και αλλες οι γυναικες. Διαφορετικα θελω να καλύψουν .με τα θελω της γυναικας πολυ πιο πολλα και ιδιοτροπα.ο άντρας είναι απλό ον

----------


## chris athens

Ο άντρας είναι Πολύ πιο ελαστικος με τα ελαττώματά μιας γυναίκας.κάνει υποχωρήσεις που ποτέ δεν θα τις έκανε μια γυναίκα.είναι σχεδόν ανιδιοτελής προς τις σχέσεις του.βέβαια μπορεί και να είμαι λαθος

----------


## Gallowdance

Καλά, εντάξει, έζησα για να το "ακούσω" και αυτό. Εμένα πάντως άντρες μου είχαν προτείνει να βρω ένα αγόρι με την ίδια αναπηρία με εμένα ώστε να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη κατανόηση και κοινά. Φυσικά το είπαν με καλή πρόθεση και είναι πολύ εντάξει άτομα, αλλά αυτό δείχνει πως όλοι, όλοι όμως, κάνουν διακρίσεις. Και το πρόβλημα θα παραμένει πρόβλημα και για τον άντρα και για την γυναίκα. Καμιά διαφορά. Καμιά ευαισθησία και καμία απολύτως ανιδιοτέλεια. Δεν ξέρω αν είσαι όντως "ρομαντικός" ή μας κοροϊδεύεις - δεν μπορώ να το ερμηνεύσω αλλιώς.

----------


## Macgyver

> αλλες απαιτήσεις ο αντρας και αλλες οι γυναικες. Διαφορετικα θελω να καλύψουν .με τα θελω της γυναικας πολυ πιο πολλα και ιδιοτροπα.ο άντρας είναι απλό ον


Oτι ειμαστε πιο απλα οντα εμεις οι αντρες , αληθευει ...........οτι ο αντρας ειναι πιο ελαστικος με τα ελατωμματα μιας γυναικας , δεν θα συμφωνησω , και τα δυο φυλα , εχουν γινει στην εποχη αυτη πολυ απαιτητικα , παλια δεν ηταν ετσι ..............................

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλά, εντάξει, έζησα για να το "ακούσω" και αυτό. Εμένα πάντως άντρες μου είχαν προτείνει να βρω ένα αγόρι με την ίδια αναπηρία με εμένα ώστε να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη κατανόηση και κοινά. Φυσικά το είπαν με καλή πρόθεση και είναι πολύ εντάξει άτομα, αλλά αυτό δείχνει πως όλοι, όλοι όμως, κάνουν διακρίσεις. Και το πρόβλημα θα παραμένει πρόβλημα και για τον άντρα και για την γυναίκα. Καμιά διαφορά. Καμιά ευαισθησία και καμία απολύτως ανιδιοτέλεια. ς.



Ειναι αληθεια Αντιγονη , γινονται διακρισεις και μεγαλες πλεον , μην κοροιδευομαστε , παλια , το ξαναλεω , δεν ηταν ετσι , γινονται διακρισεις για λιγοτερο σημαντικα πραματα απο μια αναπηρια ...................... οταν το 04 ειχα γεμισει ψωριαση , απο στρες , ο γιατρος μου προτεινε να κανω παρεα με ομοιοπαθεις !! για μια ψωριαση , δεν ειχα στο προσωπο εξανθηματα , κι ομως , ξαφνικα εγινα ενα ειδος αναπηρου , κατα τον γιατρο παντα , εγω δεν αισθανομουν ετσι ......................σενα χρονο μου περασε.........

----------


## Gallowdance

> Ειναι αληθεια Αντιγονη , γινονται διακρισεις και μεγαλες πλεον , μην κοροιδευομαστε , παλια , το ξαναλεω , δεν ηταν ετσι , γινονται διακρισεις για λιγοτερο σημαντικα πραματα απο μια αναπηρια ...................... οταν το 04 ειχα γεμισει ψωριαση , απο στρες , ο γιατρος μου προτεινε να κανω παρεα με ομοιοπαθεις !! για μια ψωριαση , δεν ειχα στο προσωπο εξανθηματα , κι ομως , ξαφνικα εγινα ενα ειδος αναπηρου , κατα τον γιατρο παντα , εγω δεν αισθανομουν ετσι ......................σενα χρονο μου περασε.........


Καλά, έπεσες και στην περίπτωση, χε χε χε... Όχι και έτσι, μα για κάτι πιο σοβαρό ναι, πιάνω και τον εαυτό μου ώρες ώρες να το κάνει και ας έχω η ίδια πρόβλημα. :p Είναι ανθρώπινο....

----------


## chris athens

> Ειναι αληθεια Αντιγονη , γινονται διακρισεις και μεγαλες πλεον , μην κοροιδευομαστε , παλια , το ξαναλεω , δεν ηταν ετσι , γινονται διακρισεις για λιγοτερο σημαντικα πραματα απο μια αναπηρια ...................... οταν το 04 ειχα γεμισει ψωριαση , απο στρες , ο γιατρος μου προτεινε να κανω παρεα με ομοιοπαθεις !! για μια ψωριαση , δεν ειχα στο προσωπο εξανθηματα , κι ομως , ξαφνικα εγινα ενα ειδος αναπηρου , κατα τον γιατρο παντα , εγω δεν αισθανομουν ετσι ......................σενα χρονο μου περασε.........


σοβαρά έτσι σου είπε?

----------


## chris athens

> Καλά, εντάξει, έζησα για να το "ακούσω" και αυτό. Εμένα πάντως άντρες μου είχαν προτείνει να βρω ένα αγόρι με την ίδια αναπηρία με εμένα ώστε να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη κατανόηση και κοινά. Φυσικά το είπαν με καλή πρόθεση και είναι πολύ εντάξει άτομα, αλλά αυτό δείχνει πως όλοι, όλοι όμως, κάνουν διακρίσεις. Και το πρόβλημα θα παραμένει πρόβλημα και για τον άντρα και για την γυναίκα. Καμιά διαφορά. Καμιά ευαισθησία και καμία απολύτως ανιδιοτέλεια. Δεν ξέρω αν είσαι όντως "ρομαντικός" ή μας κοροϊδεύεις - δεν μπορώ να το ερμηνεύσω αλλιώς.


μωρέ ρομαντικός ειμαι μέχρι αηδίας .πολλές φορές απλά το πνιγώ με τον κυνισμό.Γιατί να μην κάνεις μια σχεση με ένα άλλο παιδί με το ίδιο πρόβλημα?πάντως πιστεύω πώς οι περισσότεροι αντρες θα έκαναν μια σχεση πολυ πιο ευκολα με μια κοπελα με αναπηρία από ότι γυναικες

----------


## Gallowdance

> μωρέ ρομαντικός ειμαι μέχρι αηδίας .πολλές φορές απλά το πνιγώ με τον κυνισμό.Γιατί να μην κάνεις μια σχεση με ένα άλλο παιδί με το ίδιο πρόβλημα?πάντως πιστεύω πώς οι περισσότεροι αντρες θα έκαναν μια σχεση πολυ πιο ευκολα με μια κοπελα με αναπηρία από ότι γυναικες


Δεν ξέρω, δε μου έχει τύχει. Εγώ δεν ξέρω αν θα έκανα σχέση με ένα παιδί με πρόβλημα, δεν έχει τύχει να έχω γνωρίσει κάποιον και να με έχει "τραβήξει" να σου πω την αλήθεια, το βρίσκω πολύ δύσκολο να κάνω σχέση χωρίς να είμαι ερωτευμένη με τον άλλον, οπότε δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω με σιγουριά. Πάντως, επειδή έχω βρεθεί στην ίδια παρέα με άτομο με αναπηρία σαν τη δική μου η αλήθεια είναι πως αντί να αισθανθώ άνετα βρέθηκα σε πιο δύσκολη θέση. Στενοχωρέθηκα γιατί ψυχολογικά ήταν πολύ χειρότερα σε σχέση με μένα και "έπεσα" ψυχολογικά και ίσως τελικά αυτό να επιδείνωσε το άγχος μου. Όταν κάνεις σχέση, υποτίθεται την κάνεις γιατί νιώθεις καλά και όχι για να εξιστορεί ο ένας στον άλλον τον πόνο του. Και να μην είχε αναπηρία ο άλλος το ίδιο θα σου έλεγα, καθώς και οι άλλοι που δεν είχαν αναπηρία μου δημιουργούσαν μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα και άγχος γιατί καθόμουν να υπέρ αναλύω την περίπτωση του κάθε ενός και στο τέλος έμεινα μόνη μου να λέω τον πόνο μου στον εαυτό μου.

----------


## chris athens

> Δεν ξέρω, δε μου έχει τύχει. Εγώ δεν ξέρω αν θα έκανα σχέση με ένα παιδί με πρόβλημα, δεν έχει τύχει να έχω γνωρίσει κάποιον και να με έχει "τραβήξει" να σου πω την αλήθεια, το βρίσκω πολύ δύσκολο να κάνω σχέση χωρίς να είμαι ερωτευμένη με τον άλλον, οπότε δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω με σιγουριά. Πάντως, επειδή έχω βρεθεί στην ίδια παρέα με άτομο με αναπηρία σαν τη δική μου η αλήθεια είναι πως αντί να αισθανθώ άνετα βρέθηκα σε πιο δύσκολη θέση. Στενοχωρέθηκα γιατί ψυχολογικά ήταν πολύ χειρότερα σε σχέση με μένα και "έπεσα" ψυχολογικά και ίσως τελικά αυτό να επιδείνωσε το άγχος μου. Όταν κάνεις σχέση, υποτίθεται την κάνεις γιατί νιώθεις καλά και όχι για να εξιστορεί ο ένας στον άλλον τον πόνο του. Και να μην είχε αναπηρία ο άλλος το ίδιο θα σου έλεγα, καθώς και οι άλλοι που δεν είχαν αναπηρία μου δημιουργούσαν μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα και άγχος γιατί καθόμουν να υπέρ αναλύω την περίπτωση του κάθε ενός και στο τέλος έμεινα μόνη μου να λέω τον πόνο μου στον εαυτό μου.


Εσύ τι ζητάς ακριβώς από έναν αντρα?τι είναι αυτό που τον κάνει ιδανικό?τι είδους αναπηρία έχεις? Κάπως αδιακριτος ειδικά στο τελευταίο .αν θες απαντάς

----------


## Gallowdance

................

----------


## Gallowdance

Sou esteila pm, apanthse mou se pm 'h edw an se voleuei.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ο άντρας είναι Πολύ πιο ελαστικος με τα ελαττώματά μιας γυναίκας.κάνει υποχωρήσεις που ποτέ δεν θα τις έκανε μια γυναίκα.είναι σχεδόν ανιδιοτελής προς τις σχέσεις του.βέβαια μπορεί και να είμαι λαθος


Από την δική μου εμπειρία με τους άντρες είσαι λάθος, είστε πολύ σκληροί με τα ελαττώματα μας...
Όσον αφορά τις υποχωρήσεις και την ανιδιοτέλεια εκεί υπάρχουν κάποιες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις αλλά και οι γυναίκες κάνουν υποχωρήσεις για να είναι ευτυχισμένοι οι σύντροφοι τους κάποιες φορές μάλιστα εις βάρος του εαυτού τους...

----------


## Macgyver

Ειτε αντρες , ειτε γυναικες , το ιδιο ειναι , μην καταφευγουμε σε πολεμο τον φύλων , ειναι στον ανθρωπο ...........

----------


## nikos2

> Από την δική μου εμπειρία με τους άντρες είσαι λάθος, είστε πολύ σκληροί με τα ελαττώματα μας...


οχι βεβαια, κανεις λαθος!!
οι αντρες θελουν μονο μια γυναικα να εναι διπλα τους ενω αυτες θελουν ενα αντρα που να ειναι διπλα τους να εργαζεται σταθερα, να ειναι ψηλος να εχει αυτοπεπιθηση μηχανακι η αυτοκινητο αναλογα με την ηλικια.....να εχει αυτο που λεμε μελλον...
ακομα να ειναι καλος στο σεχ, να εχει μεγαλο πουλι για να τον αισθανεται καλα,κακα τα ψεμματα οι γυναικες εχουν μεγαλυτερες απαιτησεις απο τους αντρες στο κρεβατι, ακομα να ειναι καλος συζητητης, και επιλεον οταν τον παντρευτουν να κανει και καμμια δουλεια στο σπιτι, σκουπισμα μαγειρεμα, τετοια πραγματα. η λιστα με τις απαιτησεις των γυναικων ειναι ατελειωτη, αμα θελουν ας συμπληρωσουν αλλοι

----------


## Κύκνος

> οχι βεβαια, κανεις λαθος!!
> οι αντρες θελουν μονο μια γυναικα να εναι διπλα τους ενω αυτες θελουν ενα αντρα που να ειναι διπλα τους να εργαζεται σταθερα, να ειναι ψηλος να εχει αυτοπεπιθηση μηχανακι η αυτοκινητο αναλογα με την ηλικια.....να εχει αυτο που λεμε μελλον...
> ακομα να ειναι καλος στο σεχ, να εχει μεγαλο πουλι για να τον αισθανεται καλα,κακα τα ψεμματα οι γυναικες εχουν μεγαλυτερες απαιτησεις απο τους αντρες στο κρεβατι, ακομα να ειναι καλος συζητητης, και επιλεον οταν τον παντρευτουν να κανει και καμμια δουλεια στο σπιτι, σκουπισμα μαγειρεμα, τετοια πραγματα. η λιστα με τις απαιτησεις των γυναικων ειναι ατελειωτη, αμα θελουν ας συμπληρωσουν αλλοι


Το ίδιο θα μπορούσα να απαντήσω κι εγώ, ότι κάνεις λάθος αλλά δεν θα οδηγούσε κάπου αυτό...

Από τη δική μου εμπειρία έχω δει ότι επίσης έχετε πολλές απαιτήσεις, για παράδειγμα παλιά σχέση μου μου έλεγε ότι θέλει η γυναίκα να κάνει θυσίες γι' αυτόν, προφανώς οι δικές μου δεν ήταν αρκετές κι ας μου έχουν αφήσει σημάδια στην ψυχή...με τα οποία ακόμα παλεύω κι εν μέρει εξαιτίας τους δεν είμαι καλά...

Πάντως προσωπικά πολλά απ' αυτά που λες δεν με νοιάζουν καθόλου εκτός από το ξέρει ν' ακούει και να βοηθάει λίγο και στο σπίτι ειδικά αν υπάρχουν παιδιά...αυτά...και την εργασία γιατί μόνο με ένα μισθό ειδικά στις μέρες μας δεν μπορείς να ζήσεις οικογένεια...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Παιδιά,θα μπορούσε κανείς να γράψεις ένα σύντομο ή εκτενές παράδειγμα προσέγγισης?
Βασανίζομαι!(και μην πει κανείς για το στυλ που δεν θέλω).

----------


## Remedy

η πιο αποτελεσματικη προσεγγιση, ειναι η γνωστη "προσεγγιση κεμπαπ"...
αδυνατον να σου αντισταθει, οπως κι αν εισαι, οτι κι αν εχει στο μυαλο της...

----------


## Macgyver

> Παιδιά,θα μπορούσε κανείς να γράψεις ένα σύντομο ή εκτενές παράδειγμα προσέγγισης?
> Βασανίζομαι!(και μην πει κανείς για το στυλ που δεν θέλω).


Γουαι , δεν υπαρχουν συνταγες προσεγγισης , δεν μπορει κανεις να σε βοηθησει σε αυτο το σημειο .......ξεκινα λεγοντας κατι απλο , δεν χρειαζονται εξυπναδες ......χρησιμοποιησε ηπιες εκφρασεις οπως , εαν , ισως , αν ηθελες , χρησιμοποιησε πολυ ευγενεια , δλδ οχι αποτομα κι επιτακτικα , αλλωστε δεν εισαι τετοιο στυλ , αλλα οτι πεις , πεστο με θαρρος , η προσποιησου το , παλι πιανει ..........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Έχω διαβάσει ποσα άρθρα για αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά δεν βλέπω φως στον ορίζοντα.....
Βοήθεια.........

----------


## nick190813

> Έχω διαβάσει ποσα άρθρα για αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά δεν βλέπω φως στον ορίζοντα.....
> Βοήθεια.........


με τι θες βοηθεια δλδ?

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

> οχι βεβαια, κανεις λαθος!!
> οι αντρες θελουν μονο μια γυναικα να εναι διπλα τους ενω αυτες θελουν ενα αντρα που να ειναι διπλα τους να εργαζεται σταθερα, να ειναι ψηλος να εχει αυτοπεπιθηση μηχανακι η αυτοκινητο αναλογα με την ηλικια.....να εχει αυτο που λεμε μελλον...
> ακομα να ειναι καλος στο σεχ, να εχει μεγαλο πουλι για να τον αισθανεται καλα,κακα τα ψεμματα οι γυναικες εχουν μεγαλυτερες απαιτησεις απο τους αντρες στο κρεβατι, ακομα να ειναι καλος συζητητης, και επιλεον οταν τον παντρευτουν να κανει και καμμια δουλεια στο σπιτι, σκουπισμα μαγειρεμα, τετοια πραγματα. η λιστα με τις απαιτησεις των γυναικων ειναι ατελειωτη, αμα θελουν ας συμπληρωσουν αλλοι


Εχεις πολύ δικιο Νικο, δυστυχώς. Η Γυναίκα βασίζεται σε μεγάλο ποσοστό στην ομορφιά, και οσο μεγαλώνει τοσο πιο δύσκολο ειναι να βρει Άνδρα. Οποτε τείνει να εχει υψηλές απαιτήσεις για να βρει απο την αρχή τον σωστό και να αγκυλωθεί πάνω του. ΑΥΤΗ η Γυναίκα ομως σβήνει με τα χρόνια, επειδή σβηνει και η ομορφιά της. Η ομορφιά ποτέ δεν κρατάει, για αυτό και ολα αυτα τα πανεμορφα μοντέλα που βλεπουμε στην τηλεοραση, ή οι ομορφες χορεύτριες κλπ συνηθως η θα κοιτάξουν να παντρευτουν εναν πλουσιο επιχειρηματια για να της συντηρεί, ή θα κοιτάξουν να παρουν κανα πτυχιο στα 30 τους κανοντας καποια ανυπαρκτη δουλειά για να πληρωσουν τα διδακτρα.

Ο τελικός νικητής στο τέλος ειναι ο Ανδρας, καθως, ο Ανδρας ειναι συνηθως ακαδημαϊκα και κοινωνικα περισσότερο πετυχημένος, πιο περιζήτητος στον εργασιακό στίβο και περισσότερο ανεξάρτητος,αυτο τροφοδοτούμενος και αυτοδύναμος. 

Οπότε, αυτο που μενει σε μια Γυναικα ειναι να γραπωθεί πανω στο αρμα ενος Αρσενικού και οχι το αντίθετο.





> Έχω διαβάσει ποσα άρθρα για αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά δεν βλέπω φως στον ορίζοντα.....
> Βοήθεια.........


Δεν υπάρχει ενας, παγκοσμια αποδεκτός και καθολικός τρόπος προσέγγισης μιας Γυναικας, και αυτό γιατι η κάθε Γυναικα εχει ξεχωριστή προσωπικοτητα.

Επίσης, δεν υπαρχει ικανοποιητικη βιβλιογραφία στην Ελληνικη γλώσσα για ψυχολογικα θεματα αυτο πεποιηθησης κλπ. Ειναι καλύτερο να κανεις έρευνα στην Αγγλικη γλωσσα

----------


## nikos2

> Έχω διαβάσει ποσα άρθρα για αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά δεν βλέπω φως στον ορίζοντα.....
> Βοήθεια.........


δεν εχα ποτε σχεση, για να ειμαι σιγουρος,αλλα δεν ειναι ακριβως θεμα αυτοπεποιθησης. εχω προσεξει οτι αυτοι που πλησιαζουν κοπελες αυτοι που λεμε μπηχτες....ειναι οι αντρες που δεν αισθανονται και πολλα για αυτη που εχουν απεναντι τους.
ακριβως το οτι δεν τους καιγεται καρφι για το αποτελεσμα τους δινει την δυμαμη για να ασχοληθουν.
αυτο συνηθως οι γυναικες το εκλαμβανουν ως αυτοπεποιθηση οταν τον βλεπουν πολυ χυμα και στα αρχιδια του για αυτο τετοιοι αρεσουν, ομως για τον λογο που αναφερα πιο πανω,αλλα βεβαια μετα παραπονιουνται οτι δεν ειναι καταληλοι για σχεση κτλ 
αυτοι οι ανθρωποι μπορουν να ασχολουνται με το θεμα, πολλες φορες με διαφορετικες γυναικες γιατι δεν τους απασχολει το αποτελεσμα.τετοιοι ανθρωποι ειναι σαν τους κυνηγους που θα προσπαθησουν να φερουν ελαφι στο σπιτι αλλα αμα δεν τους κατσει θα ριξουν στον λαγο παρολο που δεν τους ενδιαφερει.οταν ενας αντρας την πεφτει σε μια γυναικα που του αρεσει, ξεκινα ηδη με αγχος την διαδικασια γιατι φοβαται την στεναχωρια που θα του φερει η απορριψη ειδικα αμα ειναι καποια γνωστη κτλ. η γυναικα δεν εχει ποτε τετοιο προβλημα. μπορει απο αυτους που θα της την πεσουν να διαλεξει αυτον που της αρεσει και να μην εχει αγχος κατα την διαδικασια αφου σιγουρα θα εχει επιτυχια με την εννοια θα εχει ευκολα σεξ πολυ δυσκολα ομως σχεση απο εναν τετοιο.
η λυση νομιζω ειναι να μην τρεφεις αισθηματα για αυτες. εχεις δει ποτε καποιον που εχει επυτυχιες με τις γυναικες να τις υπολογιζει και να τις εκτιμα;;

----------


## nick190813

> δεν εχα ποτε σχεση, για να ειμαι σιγουρος,αλλα δεν ειναι ακριβως θεμα αυτοπεποιθησης. εχω προσεξει οτι αυτοι που πλησιαζουν κοπελες αυτοι που λεμε μπηχτες....ειναι οι αντρες που δεν αισθανονται και πολλα για αυτη που εχουν απεναντι τους.
> ακριβως το οτι δεν τους καιγεται καρφι για το αποτελεσμα τους δινει την δυμαμη για να ασχοληθουν.
> αυτο συνηθως οι γυναικες το εκλαμβανουν ως αυτοπεποιθηση οταν τον βλεπουν πολυ χυμα και στα αρχιδια του για αυτο τετοιοι αρεσουν, ομως για τον λογο που αναφερα πιο πανω,αλλα βεβαια μετα παραπονιουνται οτι δεν ειναι καταληλοι για σχεση κτλ 
> αυτοι οι ανθρωποι μπορουν να ασχολουνται με το θεμα, πολλες φορες με διαφορετικες γυναικες γιατι δεν τους απασχολει το αποτελεσμα.τετοιοι ανθρωποι ειναι σαν τους κυνηγους που θα προσπαθησουν να φερουν ελαφι στο σπιτι αλλα αμα δεν τους κατσει θα ριξουν στον λαγο παρολο που δεν τους ενδιαφερει.οταν ενας αντρας την πεφτει σε μια γυναικα που του αρεσει, ξεκινα ηδη με αγχος την διαδικασια γιατι φοβαται την στεναχωρια που θα του φερει η απορριψη ειδικα αμα ειναι καποια γνωστη κτλ. η γυναικα δεν εχει ποτε τετοιο προβλημα. μπορει απο αυτους που θα της την πεσουν να διαλεξει αυτον που της αρεσει και να μην εχει αγχος κατα την διαδικασια αφου σιγουρα θα εχει επιτυχια με την εννοια θα εχει ευκολα σεξ πολυ δυσκολα ομως σχεση απο εναν τετοιο.
> η λυση νομιζω ειναι να μην τρεφεις αισθηματα για αυτες. εχεις δει ποτε καποιον που εχει επυτυχιες με τις γυναικες να τις υπολογιζει και να τις εκτιμα;;


Eγώ τις υπολογιζω και τις εκτιμάω και θεωρω οτι εχω επιτυχια.
Λαθος κάνεται οι γυναικες ειναι απλες και ευκολες,εσεις τα βλεπεται βουνο,επειδη δεν εχεται καθολου αυτοπεποιθηση

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Nick,εσύ έχεις επιτυχία γιατί είσαι ωραίος.
Άλλο που θέλω και εγώ μια ωραία.....

----------


## nick190813

> Nick,εσύ έχεις επιτυχία γιατί είσαι ωραίος.


Εχω επιτυχια μονο οταν εχω και αυτοπεποιθηση το ξαναλεω.
Το μεγαλυτερο προσον απο το λεγειν ,ειναι η αυτοπεποιθηση

----------


## disestar

whyalwaysme? ο nick190813 έχει επιτυχία γιατί δεν είναι κότα σαν εμάς που μασάμε να την πέσουμε σε κάποια που μας αρέσει και δεν έχει τα κόμπλεξ που έχουμε εμείς.

----------


## nick190813

> whyalwaysme? ο nick190813 έχει επιτυχία γιατί δεν είναι κότα σαν εμάς που μασάμε να την πέσουμε σε κάποια που μας αρέσει και δεν έχει τα κόμπλεξ που έχουμε εμείς.


Ακριβως οπως τα λες,αν ειχατε προσπαθησει να μιλησεται θα βλεπατε οτι δεν ειναι βουνο και οτι οι γυναικες ψαχνουν τα ιδια πραγματα με μας

----------


## disestar

Το ξέρω φίλος ότι είναι έτσι.Πρέπει όμως να ξέρεις και να επικοινωνείς με τους ανθρώπους γύρω σου.Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα και σε αυτό.Έπρεπε να φτάσω 40 χρονών για να ξεπεράσω ένα πολύ μικρό μέρος από τα παιδικά μου τραύματα.Σκέψου ότι μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες πίστευα ότι άμα κάνω σεξ επί πληρωμής θα είναι σαν να διαπράττω βιασμό και αυτό με απέτρεπε από το να το κάνω γιατί έχω νιώσει πως είναι σε κακοποιούν σεξουαλικά.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Why σκέψου σοβαρά και την περίπτωση να συμμετέχεις σε ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία διαχείρισης συναισθημάτων.Εγώ που ήμουν κατά και μόλις άκουγα ψυχίατρο/ψυχολόγο άλλαζα δρόμο πήγα 3 φορές μέχρι τώρα σε κάτι τέτοιο και συνεχίζω και κάθε φορά φεύγω άλλος άνθρωπος.Εχει άλλη φάση και απο σεπτέμβρη που θα ξεκινήσουν πάλι κανονικά μαθήματα (2 φορές την εβδομάδα με κόστος περίπου 40-50€ το μήνα) αν πάνε καλά και τα οικονομικά μου (είναι σε άλλη πόλη και αυτό είναι ένα θέμα) θα πάω στην κανονική ομάδα.Δε ξέρω αν θα βγει κάτι αλλά γουστάρω απίστευτα τον τρόπο προσέγγισης σε διάφορα ψυχολογικά θέματα και ανακαλύπτω πράγματα για μένα που δεν είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ ότι με απασχολούν.Βοnus σε όλο αυτό ότι πάνε αρκετές όμορφες και υπάρχει και βιωματική προσέγγιση του όλου θέματος με χορό,τρόποι προσέγγισης κτλ..

----------


## Macgyver

> Εχω επιτυχια μονο οταν εχω και αυτοπεποιθηση το ξαναλεω.
> Το μεγαλυτερο προσον απο το λεγειν ,ειναι η αυτοπεποιθηση


Σωστο , δεν εχω καθολου λεγειν , αλλα μπολικη αυτοπεποιθηση , και λειτουργει το συστημα .....

----------


## nick190813

> Σωστο , δεν εχω καθολου λεγειν , αλλα μπολικη αυτοπεποιθηση , και λειτουργει το συστημα .....


Αυτο προσπαθω να τους εξηγησω ,οτι τα παντα ειναι η αυτοπεποιθηση

----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτο προσπαθω να τους εξηγησω ,οτι τα παντα ειναι η αυτοπεποιθηση


Μαλλον πρεπει να το ζησεις , για να το καταλαβεις ......δεν μπορει να το εξηγησεις με λογια .....

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Σωστο , δεν εχω καθολου λεγειν , αλλα μπολικη αυτοπεποιθηση , και λειτουργει το συστημα .....


Nα ξεκαθαρίσουμε λίγο τι σημαίνει το καθόλου λέγειν..Για μένα καθόλου λέγειν σημαίνει εκείνο το απόσπασμα απο το matrix με τον nio που είχε ανεβάσει ο griswol.αμα είσαι έτσι θες να μου πεις ότι μπορείς να βρεις κοπέλα? δε νομίζω πως εσύ είσαι έτσι.έχεις λέγειν επειδή πρώτα έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση.δεν πάει αντίθετα.

----------


## Macgyver

Aντμ , δεν ξερω για ποιο αποσπασμα μιλας , αν και εχω δει το ματριξ καμμια 10αρια φορες !! με το λεγειν , αντιλαμβανομαι μπλα-μπλα , η πειθω , δεν εχω ουτε τονα , ουτε ταλλο , δεν μαρεσει να συμπεριφερομαι ετσι , δεν ειμαι ετσι ............απλα , οταν μιλαω σε μια κοπελα , εχω μια ανεση , οπως σωστα υποθετεις ......

----------


## Deleted-150217

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D7cPH7DHgA δες στο 3.26 Να είσαι δηλαδή τελείως μουγγός.
Λες δεν έχεις πειθώ αλλά τελικά έχεις.Αν δεν είχες δε θα τα είχες φτιάξει με καμμία.Δε λέω να είσαι παρλαπίπας και να μιλάς ασταμάτητα αλλά χρειάζονται βασικές γνώσεις επικοινωνίας που δεν έχουν μάθει όλοι να τις έχουν.Εσένα αυτά σου βγαίνουν άνετα και χωρίς κόπο και νομίζεις ότι είναι όλοι έτσι ή είναι για όλους το ίδιο εύκολο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Why σκέψου σοβαρά και την περίπτωση να συμμετέχεις σε ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία διαχείρισης συναισθημάτων.Εγώ που ήμουν κατά και μόλις άκουγα ψυχίατρο/ψυχολόγο άλλαζα δρόμο πήγα 3 φορές μέχρι τώρα σε κάτι τέτοιο και συνεχίζω και κάθε φορά φεύγω άλλος άνθρωπος.Εχει άλλη φάση και απο σεπτέμβρη που θα ξεκινήσουν πάλι κανονικά μαθήματα (2 φορές την εβδομάδα με κόστος περίπου 40-50€ το μήνα) αν πάνε καλά και τα οικονομικά μου (είναι σε άλλη πόλη και αυτό είναι ένα θέμα) θα πάω στην κανονική ομάδα.Δε ξέρω αν θα βγει κάτι αλλά γουστάρω απίστευτα τον τρόπο προσέγγισης σε διάφορα ψυχολογικά θέματα και ανακαλύπτω πράγματα για μένα που δεν είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ ότι με απασχολούν.Βοnus σε όλο αυτό ότι πάνε αρκετές *όμορφες* και υπάρχει και βιωματική προσέγγιση του όλου θέματος με χορό,τρόποι προσέγγισης κτλ..



Μόνο για όμορφες θα το έκανα.Όχι για αυτές που προτείνετε φανατικά μερικοί.
Λίγο περίεργη αυτή η θεοποίηση των άσχημων και των μέτριων από μερικούς εδώ.
Ή είστε άσχημοι και μέτριοι ή τίποτα όμορφοι αλλά με κόμπλεξ ανωτερότητας.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Γιαυτό και εγώ σου είπα να το σκεφτείς.Εχω καταλάβει πια τον τρόπο σκέψης σου μην ανησυχείς...Εγώ έγραψα και στο άλλο θέμα που ρωτούσες για την εμφάνιση μας.Είμαι άσχημος και αρκετά χοντρός τώρα πια με τριψήφιο αριθμό κιλών αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι η εμφάνιση μου,είναι αυτή που με καταστρέφει στη ζωή μου.Αλλά ο λανθασμένος τρόπος σκέψης μου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γιαυτό και εγώ σου είπα να το σκεφτείς.Εχω καταλάβει πια τον τρόπο σκέψης σου μην ανησυχείς...Εγώ έγραψα και στο άλλο θέμα που ρωτούσες για την εμφάνιση μας.Είμαι άσχημος και αρκετά χοντρός τώρα πια με τριψήφιο αριθμό κιλών αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι η εμφάνιση μου,είναι αυτή που με καταστρέφει στη ζωή μου.Αλλά ο λανθασμένος τρόπος σκέψης μου


Πάλι καλά που με κατάλαβες.
Περίμενα να ειρωνευτείς.
Ήσουν πάντα άσχημος ή τώρα έγινες?

----------


## Deleted-150217

Πάντα άσχημος ήμουν

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πάντα άσχημος ήμουν


Για αυτό και οι προτροπές σου σε εμένα,για κάτι μη εμφανίσιμες?

----------


## Deleted-150217

Nαι γιαυτό.Αλλά έχω δει και άλλους με ίδια χάλια εμφάνιση με εμένα που τα έχουν με πολύ ωραίες κοπέλες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Nαι γιαυτό.Αλλά έχω δει και άλλους με ίδια χάλια εμφάνιση με εμένα που τα έχουν με πολύ ωραίες κοπέλες.


Βλέπω είσαι πολύ αντικειμενικός.
Αυτοί καλά κάνουν,ενώ εγώ δεν πρέπει?

----------


## Deleted-150217

Γιατί εσύ να μην πρέπει; Δεν είναι πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει.Το θέμα είναι μπορείς? Τι κάνεις για να μπορέσεις πέρα από το να περιμένεις απο ένα μάτσο αγνώστων πίσω απο μια οθόνη να σου πουν ότι μπορείς να πας με μια όμορφη?

----------


## Macgyver

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D7cPH7DHgA δες στο 3.26 Να είσαι δηλαδή τελείως μουγγός.
> Λες δεν έχεις πειθώ αλλά τελικά έχεις.Αν δεν είχες δε θα τα είχες φτιάξει με καμμία.Δε λέω να είσαι παρλαπίπας και να μιλάς ασταμάτητα αλλά χρειάζονται βασικές γνώσεις επικοινωνίας που δεν έχουν μάθει όλοι να τις έχουν.Εσένα αυτά σου βγαίνουν άνετα και χωρίς κόπο και νομίζεις ότι είναι όλοι έτσι ή είναι για όλους το ίδιο εύκολο


Α , αυτο το αποσπασμα , μαλιστα ...........δεν μαρεσει να πειθω ανθρωπους , δεν θελω να πιεζω , ουτε να χειριζομαι , ειμαι ομως επικοινωνιακος , δεν λεω πολλα , ξερω ομως να κανω την αλλη να μιλησει , κι αυτο ειναι σημαντικο πιστευω , να κανεις τις κοπελες να μιλανε , ειμαι καλος ακροατης , ολες θελουν εναν καλο ακροατη , πεταω κανα χιουμοριστικο σχολιο που και που , και αρκει , δεν παριστανω τιποτα , ειμαι παντα ο εαυτος μου ......................και καμμια απο τις πρωην μου , δεν ζητησε τα λεφτα της πισω .........

----------


## Deleted-150217

τα βλέπεις; αυτοαναιρείσαι........απο την μια λες δεν έχεις καθόλου λέγειν.................. απο την άλλη είσαι επικοινωνιακός.....άρα έχεις λέγειν......

----------


## Macgyver

> τα βλέπεις; αυτοαναιρείσαι........απο την μια λες δεν έχεις καθόλου λέγειν.................. απο την άλλη είσαι επικοινωνιακός.....άρα έχεις λέγειν......


Aν το θετεις ετσι , ναι , εχω λεγειν .........

----------


## Deleted-150217

Nαι απο τον τρόπο που γράφεις εδώ μέσα και γενικά η άνεση που δείχνεις,αποδεικνύει ότι έχεις αυτό το κάτι που θέλουν οι γυναίκες και δεν το λέω ειρωνικά.

----------


## Macgyver

> Nαι απο τον τρόπο που γράφεις εδώ μέσα και γενικά η άνεση που δείχνεις,αποδεικνύει ότι έχεις αυτό το κάτι που θέλουν οι γυναίκες και δεν το λέω ειρωνικά.


Το ξερω οτι γενικα δεν ειρωνευεσαι , τωρα αυτο που γραφεις , δεν ξερω , παντως μια ανεση την εχω ........ειμαι και διαλλακτικος πολυ ........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> με τι θες βοηθεια δλδ?


Με την απόκτηση αυτοπεποίθησης για να προσεγγίσω κάποια.

----------


## Macgyver

> Με την απόκτηση αυτοπεποίθησης για να προσεγγίσω κάποια.


Δλδ , Γουαι , θελεις να μαθεις πως αποκταται η αυτοπεποιθηση ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δλδ , Γουαι , θελεις να μαθεις πως αποκταται η αυτοπεποιθηση ?


Όσο να'ναι...
Αν και ξέρω ότι σε μεγάλο βαθμό παίζει ρόλο,η αγάπη από την οικογένεια μέχρι τα 8-9.

----------


## Macgyver

Nαι , σωστα ... ο αλλος τροπος ειναι αποκτωντας εμπειριες , αμα βλεπεις οτι πετυχαινεις τον στοχο σου , η αυτοπεποιθηση σου αυξανεται ...............

----------


## chris athens

Ο ασκητής θα πρότεινε πόρνες και εδώ..Αυτός κάτι ξέρει ίσως παραπάνω

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ο ασκητής θα πρότεινε πόρνες και εδώ..Αυτός κάτι ξέρει ίσως παραπάνω


Αν διάβαζες συχνότερα θα ήξερες ότι ο θεματοθέτης δεν θέλει αυτή τη λύση...εσύ ξεκόλλα επιτέλους από τις πόρνες, μας έχεις πρήξει με τις βρωμιάρες...και κακώς επιτρέπεται αυτό το "επάγγελμα"...

Why, ξεφεύγω λίγο από το θέμα σου και το κάνω κοινωνικό ζήτημα αλλά αν σε ενοχλεί πες το μου να το σταματήσω...

----------


## Macgyver

Eλα ντε , ολο αυτο προτεινει ο chris , μηπως διατηρει πορνειο ?


Παντως , δεν ειναι και τοσο κακο να κανεις επισημως αυτην την δουλεια , πολλες γυναικες , ειναι χειροτερες απο πορνες , απλως δεν το επισημοποιουν ...................... ειναι ' ατυπως ' πορνες , παντρευομενες καποιον πχ. για τα χρηματα του ....λεω γω ....

----------


## Κύκνος

> Eλα ντε , ολο αυτο προτεινει ο chris , μηπως διατηρει πορνειο ?


Καθόλου περίεργο, όποτε γράφει είναι κι αυτή η πρόταση μέσα μαζί με εκθειασμούς για το ότι είναι καλύτερες από τις μη επαγγελματίες πόρνες...άρα γι' αυτόν όλες οι γυναίκες είναι πόρνες, κρίμα που δεν μπορώ να δημοσιεύσω τα post του στο γκρουπ "ναι, είσαι μισογύνης" στο facebook... :p

----------


## Macgyver

Το ποστ του στο φεις ? δλδ ? επειδη δεν εχω ιδεα απο φεις , εσυ Κυκνε , πως ξερεις τι γραφει καποιος στο φεις ?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το ποστ του στο φεις ? δλδ ? επειδη δεν εχω ιδεα απο φεις , εσυ Κυκνε , πως ξερεις τι γραφει καποιος στο φεις ?


Δεν κατάλαβες καλά, χα χα! :p Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω φυσικά παρά μόνο για όσα ποστ είναι δημόσια ή για όσα γράφουν αυτοί που έχω φίλους εκεί...για να καταλάβεις μπορείς να ελέγχεις ποιος βλέπει τι γράφεις στο facebook...απλά υπάρχει ένα γκρουπ που λέγεται "ναι, είσαι μισογύνης" και θα είχε πλάκα αν επιτρεπόταν να αντιγράψω ότι γράφει εδώ στο συγκεκριμένο γκρουπ, αυτό εννοούσα...

----------


## chris athens

Πονηρουλια μου..Ο ασκητής μίλησε και αποφάσισε..χαλάω κάποιο πρόγραμμα ίσως?είναι κακό που θέλω όλοι οι άνθρωποι να βιώσουν τον ερωτα?και να μην κάθονται και ασχολούνται με κομπογιανητες ψυχολογους που τους δημιουργούν αχρείαστα προβλήματα...

----------


## Deleted-150217

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.Για να το λέει ο ασκητής κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρει.Ποιοι είμαστε εμείς να τον αμφισβητήσουμε;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πονηρουλια μου..Ο ασκητής μίλησε και αποφάσισε..χαλάω κάποιο πρόγραμμα ίσως?είναι κακό που θέλω όλοι οι άνθρωποι να βιώσουν τον ερωτα?και να μην κάθονται και ασχολούνται με κομπογιανητες ψυχολογους που τους δημιουργούν αχρείαστα προβλήματα...


Πρόγραμμα όχι, το όνειρο της ζωής μου μου χαλάς που ήταν να γίνω κι εγώ ***** αλλά δεν με παίρνουνε... :p Ρατσισμός παντού βρε παιδί μου... :p

Σοβαρά μιλώντας τώρα προσωπικά δεν εκτιμώ όσες διαλέγουν την εύκολη λύση για "επάγγελμα" και φυσικά θεωρώ ότι εξευτελίζουμε κάτι τόσο όμορφο όσο ο έρωτας όταν τον μετατρέπουμε σε αγαθό προς πώληση...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Eλα ντε , ολο αυτο προτεινει ο chris , μηπως διατηρει πορνειο ?
> 
> 
> Παντως , δεν ειναι και τοσο κακο να κανεις επισημως αυτην την δουλεια , πολλες γυναικες , ειναι χειροτερες απο πορνες , απλως δεν το επισημοποιουν ...................... ειναι ' ατυπως ' πορνες , παντρευομενες καποιον πχ. για τα χρηματα του ....λεω γω ....


Αυτές ναι, είναι κι αυτές πόρνες αλλά υπάρχουν κι αυτές που αν παντρευτούν παντρεύονται από έρωτα...

Όσο για το αν είναι κακό να κάνεις επισήμως κι αυτή τη δουλειά εδώ διαφωνώ και εξηγώ το γιατί στο αμέσως προηγούμενο μου ποστ...

----------


## chris athens

Ο γάμος γίνεται καθαρά για οικονομικούς λόγους.Όλοι τα ξέρουμε αυτά.το ίδιο και οι σχέσεις συνήθως..

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν κατάλαβες καλά, χα χα! :p Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω φυσικά παρά μόνο για όσα ποστ είναι δημόσια ή για όσα γράφουν αυτοί που έχω φίλους εκεί...για να καταλάβεις μπορείς να ελέγχεις ποιος βλέπει τι γράφεις στο facebook...απλά υπάρχει ένα γκρουπ που λέγεται "ναι, είσαι μισογύνης" και θα είχε πλάκα αν επιτρεπόταν να αντιγράψω ότι γράφει εδώ στο συγκεκριμένο γκρουπ, αυτό εννοούσα...


Οκ , ευχαριστω για την εξηγηση .............καταλαβα ( νομιζω ) ........γκρουπς , λοιπον .....

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ο γάμος γίνεται καθαρά για οικονομικούς λόγους.Όλοι τα ξέρουμε αυτά.το ίδιο και οι σχέσεις συνήθως..


Μάλλον δεν έχεις ερωτευθεί...για ποιο λόγο να κάνεις σχέση με κάποιον αν έχεις τη δική σου δουλειά και καλύπτεις τα έξοδα σου; Να μου το πεις αυτό για παλιότερες εποχές που οι γυναίκες δεν εργάζονταν να το καταλάβω...και μιας και το αναφέρω ότι χειρότερο αυτό...να σε παντρεύει ο πατέρας σου με κάποιον πλούσιο ακόμα κι αν δεν θέλεις και να μην μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα για να το εμποδίσεις...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Οκ , ευχαριστω για την εξηγηση .............καταλαβα ( νομιζω ) ........γκρουπς , λοιπον .....


Τίποτα... :) Έκανα ότι καλύτερο μπορούσα, μην νομίζεις ότι κι εγώ είμαι εξπέρ στην τεχνολογία, από τον αδελφό μου το έμαθα το facebook... :p Κι η μαμά μου όταν της είπα ότι δεν έχω μου είπε "καλά, που ζεις;" Χα χα! :D

----------


## chris athens

Η γνωστη Ψυχολογα που εχω. ονομάζει τις περισσότερες γυναίκες αδήλωτες και έμμεσες ιερόδουλες..δυστυχώς Στην κοινωνία Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα..και ο ασκητής το ιδιο

----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτές ναι, είναι κι αυτές πόρνες αλλά υπάρχουν κι αυτές που αν παντρευτούν παντρεύονται από έρωτα...
> 
> Όσο για το αν είναι κακό να κάνεις επισήμως κι αυτή τη δουλειά εδώ διαφωνώ και εξηγώ το γιατί στο αμέσως προηγούμενο μου ποστ...


Ενταξει , ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα αν ειναι κακο η οχι ...........ειδα την εξηγηση σου , ευκολη λυση , ειναι οντως ενα καλο επιχειρημα ........ ουτε θεωρω κακο , να υπολογισει μια κοπελα , ποσο ανετη θαναι η ζωη της , αν παντρευτει καποιον που εχει χρηματα , ειναι το ιδιο αν παντρευτει ενας αντρας , μια ωραια κοπελα , επειδη ειναι ωραια .............. ειναι το ' πακετο ' που μετραει , ε ? αν παντρευτω ομως πχ. εγω μια 20-25χρονη , ε , εκει , κατι δεν κολλαει ...............ε ? η οχι ? .....

----------


## chris athens

> Ενταξει , ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα αν ειναι κακο η οχι ...........ειδα την εξηγηση σου , ευκολη λυση , ειναι οντως ενα καλο επιχειρημα ........ ουτε θεωρω κακο , να υπολογισει μια κοπελα , ποσο ανετη θαναι η ζωη της , αν παντρευτει καποιον που εχει χρηματα , ειναι το ιδιο αν παντρευτει ενας αντρας , μια ωραια κοπελα , επειδη ειναι ωραια .............. ειναι το ' πακετο ' που μετραει , ε ? αν παντρευτω ομως πχ. εγω μια 20-25χρονη , ε , εκει , κατι δεν κολλαει ...............ε ? η οχι ? .....


διακριτικές πόρνες παντου

----------


## Macgyver

> Τίποτα... :) Έκανα ότι καλύτερο μπορούσα, μην νομίζεις ότι κι εγώ είμαι εξπέρ στην τεχνολογία, από τον αδελφό μου το έμαθα το facebook... :p Κι η μαμά μου όταν της είπα ότι δεν έχω μου είπε "καλά, που ζεις;" Χα χα! :D


Μπα , εμενα ο πατερας μου , αν και 90 , ειναι κομπιουτερακιας , αποδοκιμαζει το φεις , και συμφωνει να μην εχω .........το θεωρει παρακμιακο , κι εγω το ιδιο .........

----------


## Κύκνος

> Η γνωστη Ψυχολογα που εχω. ονομάζει τις περισσότερες γυναίκες αδήλωτες και έμμεσες ιερόδουλες..δυστυχώς Στην κοινωνία Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα..και ο ασκητής το ιδιο


Τις περισσότερες ίσως να μπορεί να τις ονομάζει αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τις τσουβαλιάσουμε όλες όπως δεν μπορούμε να πούμε κι όλους τους άντρες προικοθήρες...πάντως στα δικά μου μάτια δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου καλή αυτή η ψυχολόγος, εμένα θα με έκανε να νιώθω ακόμα χειρότερα για τις σχέσεις που είχα στο παρελθόν κι ας τα είχαμε μοιρασμένα...τουλάχιστον έχω ακόμα την πνευματική διαύγεια να μπορώ να το καταλάβω ότι δεν ανήκω σ' αυτή την κατηγορία...να τα βράσω τα λεφτά αν δεν νιώθω τίποτα για τον άλλον...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ενταξει , ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα αν ειναι κακο η οχι ...........ειδα την εξηγηση σου , ευκολη λυση , ειναι οντως ενα καλο επιχειρημα ........ ουτε θεωρω κακο , να υπολογισει μια κοπελα , ποσο ανετη θαναι η ζωη της , αν παντρευτει καποιον που εχει χρηματα , ειναι το ιδιο αν παντρευτει ενας αντρας , μια ωραια κοπελα , επειδη ειναι ωραια .............. ειναι το ' πακετο ' που μετραει , ε ? αν παντρευτω ομως πχ. εγω μια 20-25χρονη , ε , εκει , κατι δεν κολλαει ...............ε ? η οχι ? .....


Macgyver, απλά εκεί κάνει "μπαμ" αυτό είναι όλο...

Όσο για το πόσο άνετη θα είναι η ζωή της ας δουλέψει να την φτιάξει άνετη, τότε είναι που έχει πραγματικά αξία για μένα...όχι όταν φτιάχνει όλη μέρα το νύχι και το μαλλί...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μπα , εμενα ο πατερας μου , αν και 90 , ειναι κομπιουτερακιας , αποδοκιμαζει το φεις , και συμφωνει να μην εχω .........το θεωρει παρακμιακο , κι εγω το ιδιο .........


Εμένα με διασκεδάζει και με βοηθάει να περνάω ευχάριστα την ώρα μου...γούστα είναι αυτά... :)

----------

